# WWE Elimination Chamber 2022 Discussion Thread



## The Quintessential Mark

So the Chamber match is set then and i think it looks pretty good on paper.

Lesnar, AJ and Seth actually have a chance in winning in believable fashion while Austin is slowly being elevated to the norm of competing in high profile matches with the one of the top prizes on the line(Beneficial for future reference)

Riddle seems like he's just filling a spot here though especially without Orton's involvement.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488369467751116802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488369672856686592


----------



## ThirdMan

I have a feeling that one of those guys is gonna be taken out of the Chamber match, and replaced with Shane or Goldberg (if he doesn't work Roman). Could be Theory or Riddle. I mean, we saw all the changes that happened with the originally-scheduled Big E vs Seth match a month ago.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Chamber match on paper looks awesome but it's a Lesnar match. So what will probably happen is that most of the guys will do the work before Brock comes in last or 2nd to last and wrecks everyone. And because Brock is in this match, he will probably in.

Don't get me wrong, Brock when used right is awesome. I loved him in the Day 1 match when it was just everyone in the ring at once. But I have a pretty good feeling as to how this will go down.

Becky vs. Lita is cool for the idea of it. Don't love it being in Saudi and I could see the match itself being rough. But it'll be cool just to see these 2 in a 1 on 1 match.


----------



## Sincere

The men's elimination chamber is absolutely stacked with talent. The only possible blemish is how Lesnar will get booked in it. But yeah, on paper it looks like it's virtually impossible that this won't be MOTN. If this crowd is anything like the Crown Jewel crowd, they're going to put this over hard which will only make the match that much more hype. I like that they threw in Riddle and Theory as dark horses here. IDK why some here were so averse to Theory in the beginning. Sure his character is kinda cheesy right now, but he was showing a lot of obvious potential from the get-go and has since shown that he can consistently deliver, and I don't see how people could have missed it with how obvious it was.

Becky vs. Lita is something of a dream match, and a match they've both been talking about wanting for several years now, IIRC. That being said, unless they evolve it into something more, it feels like it's largely a filler match. Maybe this will have some relevance to the title picture and the Mania build for the Raw women's championship, which I would have expected would begin with this PPV, but I'm not seeing how it will. I would probably find this match and program much more interesting if it was The Man vs. Lita. I'm honestly not expecting a whole lot from this match given Lita's age, and the apparent lack of stakes and story thus far. It'll probably be a very rehearsed sort of match. And I'm sure WWE will continue to book Becky to be this weird Miz-like character as they have been doing.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Riddle to win the chamber, turning heel in the process. Sets up Riddle v Orton for the belt at Mania.


----------



## Prosper

Card looks great so far, but as said above, Lesnar is involved so we will probably get like 4 eliminations within 5 minutes of him entering.


----------



## Jersey

Riddle & Lesnar interaction is something that will for sure be entertaining.


----------



## Sincere

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Riddle to win the chamber, turning heel in the process. Sets up Riddle v Orton for the belt at Mania.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Sincere said:


>


I’m just having fun with it now. The whole company is a farce.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I know Theory isn't winning this, no way in hell, I'm just hoping he has at least a good run and hopefully even eliminates one of the other guys. Just hoping they don't make his entire contribution to the match being a punching bag and the first eliminated. They actually seem to be putting some effort into building him up with his recent wins, they need to make him look like he can actually hang in that kind of match with that calibre of talent.

I really wouldn't object to him eliminating someone like Styles or Rollins while they're on a hot streak of taking everyone down, cutting them off and taking them out of the match in a shock upset and potentially setting up a WrestleMania match. Ideally Rollins for that scenario since Theory and Styles already had a straight singles match on RAW a few weeks back whereas (I don't think) Rollins and Theory have ever gone one-on-one.


----------



## baddass 6969

I wonder what Roman is gonna do at this event. I thought for sure we would get the rematch of Roman vs Seth.


----------



## Sincere

baddass 6969 said:


> I wonder what Roman is gonna do at this event. I thought for sure we would get the rematch of Roman vs Seth.


Well, he's already started his trek from the ramp to the ring, so we'll find out in a couple of weeks, or so.


----------



## American_Nightmare

baddass 6969 said:


> I wonder what Roman is gonna do at this event. I thought for sure we would get the rematch of Roman vs Seth.


I'm guessing a match with Goldberg.


----------



## Joseph92

Will there be a Smackdown Elimination Chamber match? Smackdown was on tonight and they didn't say or do anything about a Smackdown Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Joseph92 said:


> Will there be a Smackdown Elimination Chamber match? Smackdown was on tonight and they didn't say or do anything about a Smackdown Elimination Chamber match.


It's doubtful that many women are gonna be travelling to Saudi, so you're probably just looking at one Elimination Chamber match, unless they do one for the RAW tag-titles as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490794490843574274


----------



## Chris22

Do we really need an Elimination Chamber to determine Becky's challenger? Everyone knows it's Bianca now that Charlotte/Ronda is official.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chris22 said:


> Do we really need an Elimination Chamber to determine Becky's challenger? Everyone knows it's Bianca now that Charlotte/Ronda is official.


Yes, because the WM challenger should _earn _the title shot, as a counterpoint to the Rumble winner. By the way, they're running Becky vs Bianca vs Rhea for the RAW title at house shows in March. Rhea might just be in those matches to eat the pin, or there might be shenanigans at the Chamber, or on RAW in the following weeks, leading to a triple-threat at Mania.


----------



## Chris22

ThirdMan said:


> Yes, because the WM challenger should _earn _the title shot, as a counterpoint to the Rumble winner. By the way, they're running Becky vs Bianca vs Rhea for the RAW title at house shows in March. Rhea might just be in those matches to eat the pin, or there might be shenanigans at the Chamber, or on RAW in the following weeks, leading to a triple-threat at Mania.


I get that the challenger should earn the shot but they could just do a regular contenders match, there's really no need for it to be an Elimination Chamber match. I can't see Rhea being involved at WM, I think it'll be Becky/Bianca in a singles match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chris22 said:


> I get that the challenger should earn the shot but they could just do a regular contenders match, there's really no need for it to be an Elimination Chamber match. I can't see Rhea being involved at WM, I think it'll be Becky/Bianca in a singles match.


Nah, the women should get an EC match as well. It builds up the challenger more than a regular one-pinfall #1 Contenders match on RAW. I don't care about supposed predictability: I just want a good, meaningful (in terms of stakes and buildup) match.


----------



## Chris22

ThirdMan said:


> Nah, the women should get an EC match as well. It builds up the challenger more than a regular one-pinfall #1 Contenders match on RAW. I don't care about supposed predictability: I just want a good, meaningful (in terms of stakes and buildup) match.


I guess it'll still be a good match. The mystery entrant will either be Bayley, Lacey or Asuka.


----------



## TheGunnShow

Bringing Asuka back to lose would be stupid.


----------



## ThirdMan

Story-wise, it would probably make the most sense for it to be Bayley, given that she and Bianca didn't get to finish their feud on account of Bayley's injury. But I don't know if Bayley would be ready that soon: she might not be back until mid-March.


----------



## Mutant God

Beth Phoenix or Maryse in the chamber lol


----------



## clinic79

Lesnar's booking will be super intriguing. Roman v Brock obviously doesn't need other title involved except maybe if they want a reason for Roman to be featured on both shows for a while. 

Lesnar is favorite in betting odds which is logical since there isn't any other clearly strong canditate to win because WWE Championship match for Mania seems quite open atm if title for title isn't happening.

I had a thought that why have Lesnar lose the title at Rumble only to win it back less than a month later but thinking about it if Lesnar didn't lose the title someone else had to win the Rumble and it wouldn't make sense to have someone else win the Rumble if they are indeed going for title v title match at Mania.

Brock v Roman obviously don't need WWE Championship on the line but how you book Lesnar at this point to lose in a cage of all matches? It's obvious that Lesnar needs to look biggest threat possible for Roman and the way Beast have been booked in recent memory is so strong that WWE managment is probably more willing to have Lesnar eliminate everyone else than for example having all the other participants gang-up on The Beast to get him eliminated. And i think Roman's interference is out of question since that already happened at the Rumble so i don't know, maybe Heyman can pull some shenanigans outside to get Brock even more angry but that wouldn't add much to the Reings v Lesnar story to have even more angry Beast chasing Roman all over SD for 4 weeks build-up to Mania.

So i think Brock will win but i won't probably put money on it. I'll be happily surprised if WWE manages to find a way to book someone else to win the Chamber and have Brock look strong as possible in defeat for his upcoming match with Roman at Mania.


----------



## ThirdMan

Big match added to the card:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491234153408663552


----------



## Reservoir Angel

On the one hand I kind of hope the mystery spot in the women's chamber match is Lacey Evans because I really do love her as a talent and miss her being around... but then again I know that whoever wins that chamber match is pretty much destined to lose to Becky at WrestleMania so I don't want that for Lacey.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Also why is Drew fighting Madcap Moss one-on-one again after beating him at Day 1? Are they just trying to long this feud out to have the Drew vs Corbin match culminate at WrestleMania?

Cause I gotta say, even as a huge Corbin fan... I'm not excited for that match at all, let alone on a WrestleMania card. Especially since the result is the most foregone conclusion ever.


----------



## Dolorian

Predictions for the Elimination Chamber matches:

*Women's Elimination Chamber match*

Rhea and Liv start
Doudrop enters
Nikki enters
Nikki is eliminated
Alexa enters
Liv is eliminated
Doudrop is eliminated
Bianca enters
Rhea is eliminated
Bianca wins eliminating Alexa

*Men's Elimination Chamber match*

Styles and Theory start
Riddle enters
Rollins enters
Theory is eliminated
Lashley enters
Riddle is eliminated
Styles is eliminated
Lesnar enters
Rollins is eliminated
Lashley wins by eliminating Lesnar due to Reigns interfering

I would love to see Rhea winning the Chamber and facing Becky but it looks like the plan is for Bianca to do that.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said it before, but I'll be shocked if Brock doesn't win the Chamber match. Brock lost back at Crown Jewel to Roman. Brock lost Bobby at the Rumble. He usually doesn't lose that often. So it's hard for me to imagine him getting pinned again in another match right after. And I think they're gonna want to make Brock vs. Roman as big as possible, and they'll do that by a Double Title Match. So unless Roman sneaks into the Chamber somehow, Brock's winning.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No way Brock is losing. Who's gonna pin him? Unless they all gang up on him 5 on 1 and everyone hits their finish or something.


----------



## TheGunnShow

Asuka should steal someones spot and win the women's EC match, but Bianca is predictably going to win.


----------



## C Payne

TheGunnShow said:


> Asuka should steal someones spot and win the women's EC match, but Bianca is predictably going to win.


That would immediately get my attention.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

I hope Bliss wins it and pisses everyone off.


----------



## Prescott1189

At 12 noon today the road to Wrestlemania 38 will take a overseas brutal detour in Saudi Arabia when the Elimination Chamber will be lowered, 6 Men & 6 Women will enter that structure to become a Champion & fight for a shot at the Championship. Must say this is a very stacked card well because of the top matches but here's a rundown on the matches that will take place and who you think will be the winner of those matches! 

1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz 

2. Falls Count Anywhere 
Baron Corbin vs. Riddick Moss 

3. Smackdown Tag Team Championship
The Usos vs. Viking Raiders 

4. Ronda Rousey & Naomi vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya DeVille (Rousey one arm tied behind her back) 

5. Raw Women's Championship
Becky Lynch vs. Lita 

6. Universal Championship
Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg 

7. Elimination Chamber Match (Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38)
Bianca Belair vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Liv Morgan vs. Nikki ASH vs. Doudrop vs. Alexa Bliss 

8. Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship
Bobby Lashley vs. Brock Lesnar vs. AJ Styles vs. Matt Riddle vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory 

Here's my prediction 

1. Rey Mysterio 
2. Baron Corbin 
3. The Usos 
4. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville 
5. Becky Lynch 
6. Roman Reigns 
7. Bianca Belair 
8. Bobby Lashley


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

*PREDICTIONS & HOPES:*

1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz -* Don't care. I think it will be Mysterio though considering they'll want to promote the cover star of WWE 2K22 weeks before release.*

2. Falls Count Anywhere 
Drew Mcintyre vs. Riddick Moss - *Don't care. McIntyre obviously will win.*

3. Smackdown Tag Team Championship
The Usos vs. Viking Raiders - *Don't care. Usos will win.*

4. Ronda Rousey & Naomi vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya DeVille - *Don't like anyone here but Sonya, but I can't stand Charlotte so as long as she takes the pin, it's all good. Don't know who will win though, but it should be a preview into who will lose at Mania. Most likely Ronda wins here, loses at WM.*

5. Raw Women's Championship
Becky Lynch vs. Lita - *Becky should win, but not because I like her (I hate her current gimmick), but because of who needs to dethrone her at WM would be a bigger deal than if they dethroned Lita. I think Becky will win.*

6. Universal Championship
Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg - *Don't really care personally, but Roman makes the most sense since Goldberg is terrible these last few years and Roman vs Brock at Mania is the best option for the mens division currently. Roman will win.*

7. Elimination Chamber Match (Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38)
Bianca Belair vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Liv Morgan vs. Nikki ASH vs. Doudrop vs. Alexa Bliss - *The only match I'm really invested in and want Alexa to win. Alexa Bliss is the only realistic choice here that makes sense after all of these years away from the belt and a second rivalry with Becky with Alexa being the face going over Becky at WM would be amazing. Bianca Belair should absolutely not win and be the last person in this match to win at this point, she already had her rematch last fall and it's time to heel turn her. She's getting go home heat with me at this point. Sadly, I do think Bianca Belair will be a shoe in to win this one, though her placement at #6 makes no sense if they're going to have her win, why not have her do the gauntlet from #1?*

8. Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship
Bobby Lashley vs. Brock Lesnar vs. AJ Styles vs. Matt Riddle vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory - *Don't care really but Brock Lesnar is the only one that makes sense so they can give the title vs title match a big feel at Mania with him and Roman. Doesn't look good for Lashley, but its WWE, they don't know how to tell stories anymore. I do think Brock will win.*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Let's go Rheaaaaaaaaa clap clap clap clap clap let's go Rheaaaa


----------



## RainmakerV2

otbr87 said:


> *PREDICTIONS & HOPES:*
> 
> 1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz -* Don't care. I think it will be Mysterio though considering they'll want to promote the cover star of WWE 2K22 weeks before release.*
> 
> 2. Falls Count Anywhere
> Drew Mcintyre vs. Riddick Moss - *Don't care. McIntyre obviously will win.*
> 
> 3. Smackdown Tag Team Championship
> The Usos vs. Viking Raiders - *Don't care. Usos will win.*
> 
> 4. Ronda Rousey & Naomi vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya DeVille - *Don't like anyone here but Sonya, but I can't stand Charlotte so as long as she takes the pin, it's all good. Don't know who will win though, but it should be a preview into who will lose at Mania. Most likely Ronda wins here, loses at WM.*
> 
> 5. Raw Women's Championship
> Becky Lynch vs. Lita - *Becky should win, but not because I like her (I hate her current gimmick), but because of who needs to dethrone her at WM would be a bigger deal than if they dethroned Lita. I think Becky will win.*
> 
> 6. Universal Championship
> Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg - *Don't really care personally, but Roman makes the most sense since Goldberg is terrible these last few years and Roman vs Brock at Mania is the best option for the mens division currently. Roman will win.*
> 
> 7. Elimination Chamber Match (Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38)
> Bianca Belair vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Liv Morgan vs. Nikki ASH vs. Doudrop vs. Alexa Bliss - *The only match I'm really invested in and want Alexa to win. Alexa Bliss is the only realistic choice here that makes sense after all of these years away from the belt and a second rivalry with Becky with Alexa being the face going over Becky at WM would be amazing. Bianca Belair should absolutely not win and be the last person in this match to win at this point, she already had her rematch last fall and it's time to heel turn her. She's getting go home heat with me at this point. Sadly, I do think Bianca Belair will be a shoe in to win this one, though her placement at #6 makes no sense if they're going to have her win, why not have her do the gauntlet from #1?*
> 
> 8. Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship
> Bobby Lashley vs. Brock Lesnar vs. AJ Styles vs. Matt Riddle vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory - *Don't care really but Brock Lesnar is the only one that makes sense so they can give the title vs title match a big feel at Mania with him and Roman. Doesn't look good for Lashley, but its WWE, they don't know how to tell stories anymore. I do think Brock will win.*


As far as Bianca goes I don't really get it either..the big babyface coming in last and taking advantage of everyone being worn down? I mean it worked for Goldberg at Summerslam but that's Goldberg...and he still had HHH waiting for him in his pod.


----------



## Mainboy

Have a night out tonight so will miss this, i’ll catch up with it tomorrow.


----------



## rich110991

What time does this shitstorm start? 😂


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show is STACKED. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Inside Cradle

rich110991 said:


> What time does this shitstorm start? 😂


😂

5pm GMT


----------



## Inside Cradle

Late push for anyone interested in the forum prediction game for this show. All welcome!

Forum Championship: Elimination Chamber 2022


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> This show is STACKED. CAN'T WAIT!



Shut up E drone, don't you know you can't like stuff from WWE, especially the blood money shows. Wrestling fans like you are so dumb.





Anyways who saw Rampage last night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well…. Don’t let anybody say Cody isn‘t a draw

i’ll be watching a wwe ‘special’ for the first time in 3 years i think, to see if he turns up

hope its not a total clusterfuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shut up E drone, don't you know you can't like stuff from WWE, especially the blood money shows. Wrestling fans like you are so dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways who saw Rampage last night


This show is gonna suck! But...uh...what time does it start?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

RainmakerV2 said:


> Anyways who saw Rampage last night


I did!! I saw a very similar show back in early 2001 called WCW Thunder, its not as bad as AEW Rampage or Dynamite, but its close. Heard of it?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

rich110991 said:


> What time does this shitstorm start? 😂


12:00 PM EST
and kickoff is in 1 minute


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a wwe ‘special’ for the first time in 3 years i think


you've not come back at least 3 times for the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Chelsea

Glad that Jackie Redmond is on the kick-off show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

This card really is stacked. Taking advantage of feeling really shit and having broken sleep all over the place this weekend- thanks to naps all through yesterday, I'm up at 3am local time for this! Genuinely keen though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Which match closes the PPV show


Spoiler


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

BTW which match kicks off the show


Spoiler



Goldberg vs Roman


----------



## ThirdMan

@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 Figured those two matches would open and close, as the opener is typically the second-most-prioritized match on the show these days.

I also figure that the Women's Chamber will be the second match, to space it out from the other one.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Cody Rhodes is in Saudi Arabia according to Kenny Omega. I have a feeling he’s not there for the cuisine…


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495071796525215749

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495071796525215749
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why he's so HAPPY. His recent tag-team losses have been STRICKEN from the record!


----------



## ThirdMan

Sounds like a hot crowd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So, can I expect to see Cody come out with a sledgehammer and hit one of these?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So, can I expect to see Cody come out with a sledgehammer and hit one of these?


Too small of a target to take a sledgehammer to.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Match order for the show so you can choose which match you want as your bathroom break [emoji14]


Spoiler



Kickoff Pre-show
Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz

WWE Universal Title Match
WWE Hall of Famer Bill Goldberg vs. Roman Reigns (c)

Elimination Chamber Match for a RAW Women’s Title Shot
Doudrop vs. Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Bianca Belair vs. Alexa Bliss
Bianca Belair will enter last. Winner will receive a WrestleMania 38 title match for the RAW Women’s Title.

Ronda Rousey and Naomi vs. Sonya Deville and SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair
Rousey will have one hand tied behind her back for the match.

Falls Count Anywhere Match
Madcap Moss vs. Drew McIntyre

RAW Women’s Title Match
WWE Hall of Famer Lita vs. Becky Lynch (c)

SmackDown Tag Team Titles Match
The Viking Raiders vs. The Usos (c)

Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Title
Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles vs. Bobby Lashley (c)

– On a related note, it was reported that The Undertaker, WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin and Cody Rhodes are not listed on the internal run sheet for today’s big event, but no segments besides the matches are listed today, and nothing for the post-match segments are listed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This crowd really likes Rey


----------



## ThirdMan

Got my first points for the Rey win, though if the match-order that @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 posted is accurate, it looks like everyone is losing points for the second-to-last match prediction.


----------



## the_hound

that was a really good match and the crowd was into it.


----------



## ThirdMan

Anyways, pretty good match. Rey and Miz work well together.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Dominik Cheated The Miz, the ENTIRE TIME!!!


----------



## Goku

So is Cody gonna show up?

(I know the answer)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> you've not come back at least 3 times for the Royal Rumble?


nope - haven’t watched a RR in ages


----------



## Sincere

> Bianca Belair will enter last.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Anyways, pretty good match. Rey and Miz work well together.


He was great in the ring with Gable on Raw too. Gable even made Dominic look good. Give us Rey vs Gable again.


----------



## ThirdMan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Dominik Cheated The Miz, the ENTIRE TIME!!!


It seems like Rey vs a heel Dominik may be a Mania match, so that certainly created the possibility of Miz winning that kickoff match, on account of Dom screwing up, and costing Rey. But I guess making the crowd happy with the pre-show match took precedence over that. Glad I stuck to my Rey prediction.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Brock in the Chamber is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Dominik Cheated The Miz, the ENTIRE TIME!!!


But you can't lie, cheat and STEAL in Saudi Arabia. He would lose his hand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Got my COKE (the drink, not the drug) and snacks, and I'm ready to go!


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He was great in the ring with Gable on Raw too. Gable even made Dominic look good. Give us Rey vs Gable again.


Honestly, Rey in 2022 is better than Rey was in 2012. Stem-cell treatment appears to work wonders.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Got my COKE (the drink, not the drug) and snacks, and I'm ready to go!


Could be a really HOT show with the drug, but I guess you'll be belching instead.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> Got my COKE (the drink, not the drug) and snacks, and I'm ready to go!


Meanwhile in creative backstage


----------



## ThirdMan

It's actually a relief that Goldberg's working Roman on this Saudi event, so there's far less chance of incomprehensible booking with his match this time.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Love the match order.


----------



## La Parka

Say what you want about Saudi Arabi with the beheadings and what not but my god the set looks great!


----------



## ThirdMan

Heh, I seriously doubt it's a sold-out show (outside of a ton of people being comped tickets, and many not showing up), but it doesn't really matter, because the company's getting $50-55 million for this event from the government regardless. Ticket sales are meaningless, outside of those on the floor opposite the hard-camera.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I have a feeling this is going to be a entertaining semi short match


----------



## FrankieDs316

La Parka said:


> Say what you want about Saudi Arabi with the beheadings and what not but my god the set looks great!


Blood money pays for nice things it seems


----------



## ThirdMan

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be a entertaining semi short match


As long as they keep the pace up and just hit the big moves, it'll be fine.

Don't want Goldberg attempting a Jackhammer on Roman, though. That could be a disaster this close to Mania.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

La Parka said:


> Say what you want about Saudi Arabi with the beheadings and what not but my god the set looks great!


Nikki's Ash's, Saudi approved superheroine costume for this event.


----------



## King Gimp

Goldberg is winning.

I just... feel it.


----------



## troyag93

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Match order for the show so you can choose which match you want as your bathroom break [emoji14]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kickoff Pre-show
> Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz
> 
> WWE Universal Title Match
> WWE Hall of Famer Bill Goldberg vs. Roman Reigns (c)
> 
> Elimination Chamber Match for a RAW Women’s Title Shot
> Doudrop vs. Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Bianca Belair vs. Alexa Bliss
> Bianca Belair will enter last. Winner will receive a WrestleMania 38 title match for the RAW Women’s Title.
> 
> Ronda Rousey and Naomi vs. Sonya Deville and SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair
> Rousey will have one hand tied behind her back for the match.
> 
> Falls Count Anywhere Match
> Madcap Moss vs. Drew McIntyre
> 
> RAW Women’s Title Match
> WWE Hall of Famer Lita vs. Becky Lynch (c)
> 
> SmackDown Tag Team Titles Match
> The Viking Raiders vs. The Usos (c)
> 
> Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Title
> Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles vs. Bobby Lashley (c)
> 
> – On a related note, it was reported that The Undertaker, WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin and Cody Rhodes are not listed on the internal run sheet for today’s big event, but no segments besides the matches are listed today, and nothing for the post-match segments are listed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 piss breaks in a row? wonder what I’m going to do for that hour


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This thread is great so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wtf is up with these weird 3D graphics during entrances?


----------



## FrankieDs316

MASSIVE Pop for Roman


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Best theme in the business


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was I seeing things. or was Roman's graphic missing a head?


----------



## troyag93

I don’t like Roman coming out first. That’s not a good sign for me 🤨


----------



## the_hound

FrankieDs316 said:


> Blood money pays for nice things it seems


yeah thats true, just like when the ameican government paid some outsiders to crash some planes just so they had an excuse to invade a country to steal some oil.


----------



## ThirdMan

King Gimp said:


> Goldberg is winning.
> 
> I just... feel it.


Only if Brock were to interfere to cost Roman, but then Roman would feel compelled to do the same to Brock later tonight, and their Mania main event would end up non-title. LOL.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Everyone Acknowledge him!!!!


----------



## FrankieDs316

troyag93 said:


> I don’t like Roman coming out first. That’s not a good sign for me 🤨


He came out first at the rumble


----------



## Shaun_27

King Gimp said:


> Goldberg is winning.
> 
> I just... feel it.





troyag93 said:


> I don’t like Roman coming out first. That’s not a good sign for me 🤨


Potentially going to tempt fate but there is no way Roman loses. Lock of the night (and there are plenty of other locks tonight)


----------



## Blonde

Their entrances will be longer than the match but I'm here for it.


----------



## zkorejo

I will pop if Roman actually Goldberg's Goldberg.


----------



## La Parka

Cole is so terrible.


----------



## troyag93

FrankieDs316 said:


> He came out first at the rumble


True , but that was because the surprise Shield Entrance from a Rollins


----------



## the_hound

if cody shows up, he might actually have a good chance of being cheered


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Roman to squash him?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> if cody shows up, he might actually have a good chance of being cheered


He won't be used to that


----------



## FrankieDs316

troyag93 said:


> True , but that was because the surprise Shield Entrance from a Rollins


He is also cutting a promo so maybe thats why he is first


----------



## ThirdMan

Have to say, their theme songs complement each other well.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495083765038780423


----------



## La Parka

the_hound said:


> if cody shows up, he might actually have a good chance of being cheered


Can people in Saudi Arabia watch AEW?

Or will they be popping for Stardust


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, if Goldberg finally gets his shoulder surgery after today, we probably won't get any Goldberg-Chan-TV videos for a while.


----------



## troyag93

Shaun_27 said:


> Potentially going to tempt fate but there is no way Roman loses. Lock of the night (and there are plenty of other locks tonight)


We thought the same about the fiend


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## XDarkholmeX

The absurdity of how little this match means lol


----------



## the_hound

rudy charles


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

La Parka said:


> Can people in Saudi Arabia watch AEW?
> 
> Or will they be popping for Stardust


He'll get a pop for doing this in the women's chamber match


----------



## Serpico Jones

Can’t lie the atmosphere is amazing.


----------



## the_hound

lol and some little dick bag on reddit said wwe was "sweetening" the crowd audio


----------



## Good Bunny

JED TAH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Very loud Goldberg chants.


----------



## Blonde

La Parka said:


> Can people in Saudi Arabia watch AEW?
> 
> Or will they be popping for Stardust


They're popping for Goldberg. Do you think they give a fuck about AEW lol


----------



## Erik.

Showstopper said:


> Very loud Goldberg chants.


Saudi's are chanting for a jew!?

Incredible.


----------



## Shaun_27

Wouldn't you want to save the Cody return for a smark crowd?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Erik. said:


> Saudi's are chanting for a jew!?
> 
> Incredible.


Maybe they just hate Heyman more lol


----------



## King Gimp

OMFG


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He won't be used to that


his music will hit, the crowd doesnt know who it is cause they are using newer music and he walks out there, the crowd starts cheering, cody slowly walks back to back stage, asking vince what in the world he is supposed to do


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Goldberg's head is bleeding.


----------



## La Parka

hey that kid has an aew shirt!

they do watch AEW


----------



## troyag93

Goldberg bleeding?


----------



## the_hound

aew sting shirt


----------



## FrankieDs316

Rock Bottom-like maneuver 

Oh shit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Showstopper said:


> Very loud Goldberg chants.


how much you wanna bet they are actually chanting oldberg


----------



## RapShepard

Whew thank God [emoji23]


----------



## La Parka

the big dawg is going to WrestleMania


----------



## ThirdMan

Yep, probably the shortest match on the card. Now go get your shoulder-surgery, Oldberg. Bye-bye.


----------



## the_hound

roman tapped him out, hell yeah


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THAT'S IT? LOL.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

That match was actually fantastic


----------



## Dolorian

Uff, missed the kickoff and the start of the PPV, anything interesting happening so far? Will have to go back and catch up with Reigns/Goldberg.


----------



## zkorejo

Good. Goldberg can fuck off now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Right result. Plus it sells the submission once again, something that doesn't happen enough.


----------



## troyag93

A tap out? Wasn’t excepting that


----------



## toontownman

So why is the hold not broken when Goldberg repeatedly gets to the ropes?


----------



## RapShepard

Now don't put the WWE title on Lesnar


----------



## FrankieDs316

THANK GOD

YES YES YES YES ROMAN RETAINS!!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Why is Roman wearing chillis around his neck?

also, good squash

goldberg looked like a chump, but that was the point i guess?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

So impressive. Roman with the goat reign...lol fuck off.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Thanks for everything Goldberg, great way to go out and call it a career. Enjoy retirement, unless the rumors are true about Mania


----------



## Coins

Dumb question?

Why didn’t the ref break the hold when Goldberg grabbed the rope?


----------



## Blonde

Oldberg was gassed, man


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Expected result. Weak but harmless match, though Goldberg got to the rope so… lol. I guess that was Goldberg’s last match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495086679278956546


----------



## RapShepard

zkorejo said:


> Good. Goldberg can fuck off now.


Let's hope there's no new contract


----------



## Nothing Finer

Right result. Rope breaks didn't bother me, Roman's got until 5, Goldberg never held on that long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Feel bad for Goldberg if that's his last match ever. Oh well.


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> Uff, missed the kickoff and the start of the PPV, anything interesting happening so far? Will have to go back and catch up with Reigns/Goldberg.


Rey and Miz had a fun match on the kickoff. The Reigns/Goldberg match was short, with just a few spears from Goldberg, as expected.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Same Roman. Same tired old shit.


----------



## La Parka

stupendous?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Dolorian said:


> Uff, missed the kickoff and the start of the PPV, anything interesting happening so far? Will have to go back and catch up with Reigns/Goldberg.


umm, roman won and the miz lost, because of dominiks cheating ways
Romans Reign Continues


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why is Roman wearing chillis around his neck?
> 
> also, good squash
> 
> goldberg looked like a chump, but that was the point i guess?


Because he's the spiciest champion in all of sports entertainment. You gotta keep up with these things


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nothing Finer said:


> Right result. Rope breaks didn't bother me, Roman's got until 5, Goldberg never held on that long.


Gotta break the hold - but I’ve seen it before. It’s nothing new, just dumb.


----------



## American_Nightmare

For what it was, that was a good match.


----------



## zkorejo

RapShepard said:


> Let's hope there's no new contract


The way they wrote him out. I doubt there will be a renewal. If Austin coming back part time is true. Vince wont need Goldberg for a few years atleast.


----------



## toontownman

Goldberg looked like his right leg is fucked. Didn't really look himself or in the zone from his entrance on.

It was a fine match for what it was, likely the best we are getting out of Oldberg. We know he was never going long. A little more offense would have been good and it was very static spot to spot. 

Fans love him still. Don't think this is his last match in the wwe but we shall see. Contract is supposedly done and it's a guarentee AEW will be all over getting him in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

toontownman said:


> So why is the hold not broken when Goldberg repeatedly gets to the ropes?


huh! Good question


----------



## La Parka

what the hells the main event?


----------



## Cooper09

Reigns looked an absolute monster there.


----------



## Shaun_27

La Parka said:


> what the hells the main event?


Waoooooo, you're only smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is there any doubt that the Men's EC match will be far and away the best match of the night?


----------



## FrankieDs316

If that was Goldbergs last match LOL. But I can easily see him working Wrestlemania this year


----------



## toontownman

Coins said:


> Dumb question?
> 
> Why didn’t the ref break the hold when Goldberg grabbed the rope?


Like 3 times. Was thinking the exact same thing. Just because it's the corner he still gets to the ropes. Major plot hole lol


----------



## troyag93

La Parka said:


> what the hells the main event?


The Mans chamber


----------



## La Parka

troyag93 said:


> The Mans chamber


oh i thought they were previewing it now


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

La Parka said:


> what the hells the main event?


mens chamber match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Goldberg gets the easiest bags of any wrestler ever (yes Brock included) lol


----------



## La Parka

Shaun_27 said:


> Waoooooo, you're only smoke and mirrors!


a brandi promo. 

fantastic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Honestly the Goldberg/Reigns match was pretty much the same quality as the Goldberg matches with Drew and Braun. Only guy since Lesnar who was able to get a proper good match out of Goldberg was Lashley. Goldberg needs to have chemistry with his opponent to have a good match (ditto for Reigns).


----------



## toontownman

Nothing Finer said:


> Right result. Rope breaks didn't bother me, Roman's got until 5, Goldberg never held on that long.


Fair play on the 5 count. That makes more sense, he wasn't in the corner that long like you say


----------



## troyag93

La Parka said:


> oh i thought they were previewing it now


It’s the women’s chamber match now


----------



## Good Bunny

La Parka said:


> what the hells the main event?


Mens chamber with Brock winning


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Is there any doubt that the Men's EC match will be far and away the best match of the night?


You wildly underestimate Madcap Moss, bro.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495087088680804357

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495087208843382792


----------



## Paul12907

Honestly them saying how many times stuff like the chamber / hell in a cell been used is so stupid its lost the special attraction feel.

Literally in 5 years its gonna be FOR ONLY THE SIX THOUSANDTH TIME WE GO INTO HELL IN A CELL!.


----------



## Dolorian

Come on, let's have Rhea win this.


----------



## Good Bunny

Alexa or Bianca are the only real choices here right?


----------



## RapShepard

zkorejo said:


> The way they wrote him out. I doubt there will be a renewal. If Austin coming back part time is true. Vince wont need Goldberg for a few years atleast.


When you put it like that, Goldberg sounds like the rebound until Vince could finally get Austin back


----------



## Dolorian

Good Bunny said:


> Alexa or Bianca are the only real choices here right?


I think Bianca is the one they are going with, unfortunately.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Nevermind lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

….. quick…. Somebody check on Adam Cole

i think this Deweydrop girl ate him


----------



## Teemu™

I hate that Bianca is happily dancing her way inside this - allegedly - extremely dangerous structure. It's not her fault, by the way, I know it's an edict from above.


----------



## RapShepard

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Goldberg gets the easiest bags of any wrestler ever (yes Brock included) lol


Headbutt door

Spear

Profit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

thats neat gear there


----------



## Awareness

Can Doudrop even fit in a pod?


----------



## Teemu™

At WrestleMania 7, Warrior walked, instead of running, into the ring to sell the importance and the stakes of the retirement stipulation in the match against Savage. The storytelling starts as the wrestler walks through the curtain.


----------



## Paul12907

Nia Jax in whiteface


----------



## Erik.

troyag93 said:


> It’s the women’s chamber match now


Women in cells.

Saudi's will love this one.


----------



## ThirdMan

Damn. Guessed wrong on at least one of the first two to start the Chamber (had Liv and Rhea).


----------



## Cooper09

Women in the Saudi dress code. So progressive ….


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I prefer Doudrop dressed like that lol


----------



## King Gimp

random, but my favorite chamber moment is when orton and triple h were screaming at each other at new years revolution 05, hysterical shit


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea \m/


----------



## zkorejo

I forgot how bad the new chamber looks though. Looks like a kids playhouse with all that padding on the floor. 

I'm glad it's safe though. Just looks bad.


----------



## RapShepard

Rhea's attire is actually fire given the circumstance


----------



## ThirdMan

Rhea pulling a fast one on Saudi officials by wearing a Catwoman outfit.


----------



## Good Bunny

I’m not into BDSM or however it’s spelled, but I’d let Rhea fuck me up with a whip



Teemu™ said:


> I hate that Bianca is happily dancing her way inside this - allegedly - extremely dangerous structure. It's not her fault, by the way, I know it's an edict from above.


The company wants her to be the happy role model


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> Rhea pulling a fast one on Saudi officials by wearing a Catwoman outfit.


Love it.


----------



## troyag93

Rhea looks the best


----------



## holy

There's no way that this was Goldberg's last match. Say what you will about him, but after his match with Taker, he wanted to redeem himself, which he did with his performance against Ziggler.

Although this match against Roman won't receive a disastrous response from fans like how his match against Taker did, I think Goldberg knows that he didn't have his best match tonight, and he would wanna end his career on a better match.

Plus, after the match ended, they immediately began talking about Lesnar vs Reigns. There was no emphasis at all about how that could've been Goldberg's last match.


----------



## Awareness

Now imagine Rhea's outfit on an actual hot goth girl.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Rhea pulling a fast one on Saudi officials by wearing a Catwoman outfit.


----------



## ThirdMan

Alexa, the workhorse, to start the match.


----------



## troyag93

Awareness said:


> Now imagine Rhea's outfit on an actual hot goth girl.


She is hot when she as her hair down.


----------



## Dolorian

Well I was half right on my prediction as to who would start here with Liv. I had Rhea and Liv.


----------



## ThirdMan

Hey, Liv vs Alexa may be their Mania match.


----------



## Rankles75

Nice one Roman, choke out that old fuck…


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Who would have thought that Liv Morgan would be in 3 elimination chambers.


----------



## the_hound

holy shit liv, birt spears vibes


----------



## King Gimp

O O O P S


----------



## Dolorian

Oops, Liv did it again


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Same theme then


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Liv looking great.


----------



## La Parka

I hope Bliss doesn't get hung for being a witch.


----------



## ThirdMan

LOL. They didn't change her outfit at all. Therapy evidently doesn't work, folks.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Good Bunny said:


> Alexa or Bianca are the only real choices here right?


yes


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> LOL. They didn't change her outfit at all, Therapy evidently doesn't work, folks.


I think she fooled the therapist.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Gotta love the dork playing superhero trying to be intimidating


----------



## Dolorian

They changed her theme a bit, no?


----------



## the_hound

shes got a swing in the pod hahaha


----------



## zkorejo

Bliss is still doing the Harley Quinn. Was hoping for her to revert back to sarcastic bitchy hot Alexa.


----------



## toontownman

So Alexa is the same after everything. I'm so confused.


----------



## FrankieDs316

LOL Alexa has a swing in her pod


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

HAH, SHE GETS HER OWN SWING!!!


----------



## bmack086

holy said:


> There's no way that this was Goldberg's last match. Say what you will about him, but after his match with Taker, he wanted to redeem himself, which he did with his performance against Ziggler.
> 
> Although this match against Roman won't receive a disastrous response from fans like how his match against Taker did, I think Goldberg knows that he didn't have his best match tonight, and he would wanna end his career on a better match.
> 
> Plus, after the match ended, they immediately began talking about Lesnar vs Reigns. There was no emphasis at all about how that could've been Goldberg's last match.


The way they’re reportedly trying to bring all the old dudes back for Mania, I wouldn’t be surprised at all if Goldberg is there, too. Have him squash someone like Miz, or have a slugfest with Sheamus and go over, and in their eyes they can put him into another major program. I don’t think he’s done. I could see them teasing it on tv, though, to get to another match with a heel.


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> I think she fooled the therapist.


I suspect he was just an actor, and she fooled us all!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Haha I love the swing


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> I suspect he was just an actor, and she fooled us all!


The therapist was Lily, confirmed.


----------



## the_hound

nice work camera guy


----------



## FrankieDs316

holy said:


> There's no way that this was Goldberg's last match. Say what you will about him, but after his match with Taker, he wanted to redeem himself, which he did with his performance against Ziggler.
> 
> Although this match against Roman won't receive a disastrous response from fans like how his match against Taker did, I think Goldberg knows that he didn't have his best match tonight, and he would wanna end his career on a better match.
> 
> Plus, after the match ended, they immediately began talking about Lesnar vs Reigns. There was no emphasis at all about how that could've been Goldberg's last match.


Which is why I can easily see Goldberg working Mania


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

2 Scottish women fighting each other in the chamber. Or as we call it here, Saturday.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Here comes Doughnut.


----------



## the_hound

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2 Scottish women fighting each other in the chamber. Or as we call it here, Saturday.


aye in the town on a weekend


----------



## troyag93

dodrop is over with them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I wonder how Saudi's feel about fat people.


----------



## toontownman

troyag93 said:


> dodrop is over with them.


Think they were just shouting you suck. I thought initially it was Doudrop they were shouting though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> I wonder how Saudi's feel about fat people.


The swing will also remind them of the days of underage marriage lol


----------



## Serpico Jones

Rhea is big as fuck.


----------



## Dolorian

Prediciton actually holding up quite well so far.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

bmack086 said:


> The way they’re reportedly trying to bring all the old dudes back for Mania, I wouldn’t be surprised at all if Goldberg is there, too. Have him squash someone like Miz, or have a slugfest with Sheamus and go over, and in their eyes they can put him into another major program. I don’t think he’s done. I could see them teasing it on tv, though, to get to another match with a heel.


it would give sheamus something to do


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Good save by Doudrop.


----------



## the_hound

holy fucking shit


----------



## Good Bunny

So now it’s nothing but baby faces 

genius booking


----------



## thorwold

Is Alexa injured again?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495088615533301766

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpico Jones

Doughnut just broke her neck.


----------



## Coins

That looked like it hurt. Doudrop saved her leg.


----------



## Good Bunny

Showstopper said:


> I wonder how Saudi's feel about fat people.


From what I can tell, the men marry a lot of fat women


----------



## holy

The elimination chamber concept is now dead. Long gone are the days of bloody battles featuring the likes of HHH, HBK, Goldberg, etc.

Just thinking about the names in the first chamber I watched on PPV gives me goosebumps: Goldberg. HHH. Jericho. Nash. Orton. HBK.

Now We literally have Alexa looking all pretty, colorful, and cartoony in the chamber.


----------



## Teemu™

I think Bianca might be the overall most attractive woman in WWE history, to me. There's Elizabeth, though. But man, Bianca may take it. I'm a big fan in general. Just her promos kinda suck, sometimes she does okay.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Rhea's whole look is just awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Bianca wins, I guess Liv and Bliss could either face each other, or tag at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a move by Alexa.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rhea didn't even make it to the final two. WOOF.


----------



## Dolorian

Meh


----------



## FrankieDs316

I hate this new chamber look


----------



## RapShepard

Glad to see Liv lose


----------



## toontownman

Boooo 

Bianca has looked like a star but I don't want to see her vs Becky.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not a thrilling final two, tbh.


----------



## Gn1212

Belair is so fucking cringe. Always so awkward. 
Her face mannerisms and posing are really annoying.


----------



## Good Bunny

bad idea booking all babies


----------



## Blonde

Bianca vs. Becky, the WM MAIN EVENT


----------



## Awareness

Bianca Zzzzair


----------



## RapShepard

Good shit either Bianca or Rhea should've won


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yawn.


----------



## toontownman

Boring.


----------



## Teemu™

Boos?


----------



## Dolorian

Showstopper said:


> Not a thrilling final two, tbh.


Yeah no interest in them facing Becky


----------



## troyag93

We have to see Bianca Vs Becky again?


----------



## the_hound

oh she just teased us with the .............unamed move


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bianca almost cried again lol


----------



## Cooper09

Thank god that was quick.


----------



## ThirdMan

Very fun match. Right winner. 

I'm pretty sure they're gonna have much longer intervals in the Men's Chamber, though. But this one had a good pace.


----------



## jds49ers

Hate Bianca, worst person to have win. The whole pony tail has made me hate here character since she has debuted.


----------



## Dolorian

That was as predictable as a broken record...yawn.


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> Yeah no interest in them facing Becky


Yes, we got that the first 300 times you've said this on every thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Teemu™ said:


> Boos?


I heard that, too. Crowd isn't reacting at all now, either.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

I'm so tired of Bianca...


----------



## Gn1212

Here comes Belair with the posing and the hair whipping. 🤮


----------



## BPG

Meh.....


----------



## FrankieDs316

Some damn good long term storytelling with Bianca and Becky. The video package is going to be a thing of fucking glory.


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> Yes, we got that the first 300 times you've said this on every thread.


You are free to use the ignore function


----------



## Teemu™

I wonder why even bring Alexa back just to lose her first match back. Especially since the money for this PPV is guaranteed and all that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Shaun_27 said:


> Wouldn't you want to save the Cody return for a smark crowd?


Why? A smark crowd isn't representative of the majority of WWE's audience and they aren't now nor have they ever been able to act as "tastemakers". If Cody is to debut you may aw well see where he stands with the general audience I stead of Lea ing into the smark crowd and finding out the next week that nobody gives as shit about him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuckin bullshit.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

RapShepard said:


> Glad to see Liv lose


Me too but Bianca is terrible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

At least Bliss is back to normal in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

All those fireworks for no reaction.  That was funny as hell.


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd wanted Alexa to win.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Gn1212 said:


> Here comes Belair with the posing and the hair whipping. 🤮


Sooo annoying


----------



## rich110991

Bianca is shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Solid chamber match. Would’ve preferred a Bliss victory, but Bianca’s fine. It could bring her story with Becky full circle.


----------



## RapShepard

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Me too but Bianca is terrible


I fucks with Bianca


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Bianca is a star, so def glad she won. But man the visual of her vs Alexa was ridiculous.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Gn1212 said:


> Crowd wanted Alexa to win.


Alexa should have won, she made her return just to lose...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The swing will also remind them of the days of underage marriage lol


what, remind them of last week?


----------



## Blonde

Teemu™ said:


> I wonder why even bring Alexa back just to lose her first match back. Especially since the money for this PPV is guaranteed and all that.


I can't see Alexa turning down the $$$ bonus that they get at the Saudi shows. But I'm surprised they had Bianca eliminate her. I would have assumed Bianca vs. Alexa is the post-mania feud.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Bianca got zero reaction after that win. That's was rough.


----------



## Teemu™

I think juxtaposing Bianca with the freshly returning Alexa did Bianca no favours; she seemed old and stale in comparison, and people were in favour of getting the new toy. This isn't rocket science. Oh, well.


----------



## Jersey

RapShepard said:


> Glad to see Liv lose


Damn son why so harsh?


----------



## Neverbowdown247

rich110991 said:


> Bianca is shit


Agree, her posing and hair whipping is nauseating. Alexa deserved that


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> You are free to use the ignore function


It's just, we got it the first 299 times. It is well-established. We all know. Now look forward to whatever match Rhea will work at Mania. Because I assure you that she will get a Mania win. And she'll also be a singles champion again later in the year.


----------



## zkorejo

So Bianca is beating Becky at Mania to get her win back.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Jersey said:


> Damn son why so harsh?


He's right, Liv is unlikeable and comes across like a crybaby


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not a well-booked show thus far.


----------



## RapShepard

Jersey said:


> Damn son why so harsh?


Just not into her or the request to push her


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495095514681036813


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

A lot of people are missing a hand in Saudi to be fair


----------



## ThirdMan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Bianca got zero reaction after that win. That's was rough.


You may notice that folks in that part of the world don't respond well to black people. Drew got cheered big-time over Big E back in October as well. It is what it is.


----------



## Paul12907

Charlotte FlMeh


----------



## Neverbowdown247

RapShepard said:


> Just not into her or the request to push her


She's a crybaby and that screaming she does in her matches is annoying


----------



## Blonde

ThirdMan said:


> You may notice that folks in that part of the world don't respond well to black people. Drew got cheered big-time over Big E back in October as well, It is what it is.


Sasha got cheers last time. Naomi is guaranteed a pop.


----------



## Adapting

The GOAT, Flair.


----------



## Shaun_27

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why? A smark crowd isn't representative of the majority of WWE's audience and they aren't now nor have they ever been able to act as "tastemakers". If Cody is to debut you may aw well see where he stands with the general audience I stead of Lea ing into the smark crowd and finding out the next week that nobody gives as shit about him.


I agree with your first comment, but if you sign Cody you might as well get the massive pop which a smark crowd guarantees. I would want the biggest reaction possible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whats all this of a hand tied behing the back?


----------



## Jersey

RapShepard said:


> Just not into her or the request to push her


 Fair enough


----------



## Paul12907

All the Saudi Jokes are going too far to be honest guys, your losing your heads.


----------



## Ordar

Bianca doesn’t deserve to win titles at back to back WM’s. Especially over Sasha and Becky. She is INCREDIBLY overrated


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I hop Sasha gets Trish or something. She deserves a special match


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Sonya with that non-jobber theme. God I can't stand anything with Charlotte in it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Whats all this of a hand tied behing the back?


Saudi theft rules. One limb missing match.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Adapting said:


> The GOAT, Flair.


lol no


----------



## Jersey

Neverbowdown247 said:


> He's right, *Liv is unlikeable* and comes across like a crybaby


Cut it out, you’re the only one to say that.


----------



## zkorejo

ThirdMan said:


> You may notice that folks in that part of the world don't respond well to black people. Drew got cheered big-time over Big E back in October as well. It is what it is.


Um no. Got nothing to do with race. Why would brown people dislike blacks. There's no history of bad beef that suggests that.

Big E title reign just wasn't working. 

People were into Bliss here. Liv Morgan was the MVP of the match. Bianca just came in and took the win like Cena. No one likes a Cena.


----------



## Teemu™

Sonya looking fine.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Saudi theft rules. One limb missing match.


Hand on a pole match ?


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Not a well-booked show thus far.


Strongly disagree.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

ThirdMan said:


> You may notice that folks in that part of the world don't respond well to black people. Drew got cheered big-time over Big E back in October as well. It is what it is.


This couldn't be more false, crowd is popping for Naomi right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Strongly disagree.


Okay? You're free to do that.


----------



## Adapting

Neverbowdown247 said:


> lol no


I only speak truth and what I said was truth.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Naomi’s theme and entrance is banger


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Huh. Look at that. Naomi got a pop.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThirdMan said:


> You may notice that folks in that part of the world don't respond well to black people. Drew got cheered big-time over Big E back in October as well, It is what it is.


She got a solid reaction for her entrance. It's more that they didn't want to see her win.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Naomi’s theme and entrance is banger


Agree, absolutely a star studded entrance


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Cole calling her Ronnie lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ronda in Eric Bischoff attire


----------



## ThirdMan

Lyynch said:


> Sasha got cheers last time. Naomi is guaranteed a pop.


The crowd was VERY quiet during the women's triple-threat on the October show, after being pretty animated during other matches.


----------



## Blonde

RapShepard said:


> Glad to see Liv lose


Honestly, I think she has talent and all that but I can't stand the screaming and the porn star moaning when she takes a bump. Dudes might find that appealing but it's just awkward to watch.


----------



## Rankles75

Bianca’s great in-ring, but she’s also so boring as a face…


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RONDA'S GEAR HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Shaun_27

What is the point of this stipulation?

"How can we make this match worse by handicapping the biggest star in the match?"


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Rousey looks like she's wearing a bath robe


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Shaun_27 said:


> What is the point of this stipulation?
> 
> "How can we make this match worse by handicapping the biggest star in the match?"


They gotta appease the Saudi's


----------



## Teemu™

Rankles75 said:


> Bianca’s great in-ring, but she’s also so boring as a face…


Bianca and Montez Ford as a smooth, heel power couple.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Okay? You're free to do that.


Of course.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

This show hasn't been very "explosive" yet


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ronda still looks like a little bitch going after Charlotte and not Becky.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Neverbowdown247 said:


> This show hasn't been very "explosive" yet


Men's EC will be far and away the best match of the night. It will be the whole show.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

What is this? A BDSM match?


----------



## Dolorian

Ronda with the Judo kimono


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Showstopper said:


> Men's EC will be far and away the best match of the night. It will be the whole show.


I guess you didn't catch the Saudi pun. 🌝


----------



## Adapting

Showstopper said:


> RONDA'S GEAR HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


She rolled out of bed...


----------



## Good Bunny

Are women allowed to show feet in that country?


----------



## Blonde

Shaun_27 said:


> What is the point of this stipulation?
> 
> "How can we make this match worse by handicapping the biggest star in the match?"


Smackdown has been divas era booking lately.


----------



## Paul12907

Sonya unintentionally insulting half the Saudi population right now waving 2 arms about.


----------



## Awareness

Sonya Deville is fucking hot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The women's chamber was phenomenal, had the right winner, Alexa Bliss improved tremendously, and Rhea looked hot AF. I'm happy.








*


----------



## zkorejo

Charlotte is skinny now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I kinda feel bad for Rhea. She gets passed over alot.


----------



## Gn1212

Haven't we had enough injuries of wrestlers wrestling barefoot? Odd timing with Wrestlemania coming up for Ronda to be doing so here...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is a horrible clusterfuck of horribleness


----------



## Adapting

I use to wear light up shoes to Naomi... when I was 5.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Adapting said:


> I use to wear light up shoes to Naomi... when I was 5.


LA GEAR FOR THE WIN!


----------



## the_hound

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is a horrible clusterfuck of horribleness


at least it's better than a brit baker match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Okay. This match can end now. Thanks.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> I kinda feel bad for Rhea. She gets passed over alot.


She's more than likely to be a women's champion again before the year is out. They've just got to finish the Bianca/Becky story first. She's very young, and will probably be a ten-time champion by the time her WWE career is over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Anybody in this thread giving any AEW women’s match shit can fuuuuck right off

Beyond awkward

Naomi only one looking like something


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Good Bunny said:


> Are women allowed to show feet in that country?


I believe yes as long as you don't see any leg hence the leggings


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495098853258895361


----------



## zkorejo

Beating the shit out of Ronda.. for Naomi to get a hot tag. Not sure how smart this is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> She's more than likely to be a women's champion again before the year is out. They've just got to finish the Bianca/Becky story first. She's very young, and will probably be a ten-time champion by the time her WWE career is over.


Maybe, maybe not. You never know. Doesn't change the fact that she's been passed over quite a bit thus far and doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Ordar

Can we talk about how terrible Charlotte is, and how no one cares about the Ronda WM match


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody in this thread giving any AEW women’s match shit can fuuuuck right off
> 
> Beyond awkward
> 
> Naomi only one looking like something


This being a terribly goofy gimmick doesn't stop AEW from having a terrible women's division lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the_hound said:


> at least it's better than a brit baker match


if you truly think that you have to get your eyes and your glasses and your taste and your opinion checked by professionals

like, i am fearful for your general health and wellbeing


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ronda vs Charlotte matching up now to make it even less interesting than it already was.


----------



## Adapting

Bright spot in the match... I can always appreciate Naomi's great ass.


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody in this thread giving any AEW women’s match shit can fuuuuck right off
> 
> Beyond awkward
> 
> Naomi only one looking like something


Confirmation bias at work.


----------



## Cooper09

Can the Saudi's please just ban the womens matches next time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah. Can't say Rhonda/Charlotte makes much sense.


----------



## RapShepard

Ordar said:


> Can we talk about how terrible Charlotte is, and how no one cares about the Ronda WM match


She really needs one of those Randy Orton step backs for a while


----------



## holy

This PPV has become a real chore to sit through.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Shaun_27 said:


> I agree with your first comment, but if you sign Cody you might as well get the massive pop which a smark crowd guarantees. I would want the biggest reaction possible.




Getting the pop ONE time doesn't matter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> This being a terribly goofy gimmick doesn't stop AEW from having a terrible women's division lol


dude - the general work here is horrible

someone eating McDs telling somebody eating burger king ‘stop eating shit food’

like… look at your own plate first

also…. No need to defend everything, its constructive criticism


----------



## American_Nightmare

Exactly what I expected the finish to be.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Ronda going with the gi and Charlotte going with the Santa outfit is pretty cool, I think. Adding some character to the dress requirement rather than just putting on a T-shirt and wearing long pants.


----------



## Blonde

Glad that awful shit is finally over. Seems like it went on forever.


----------



## zkorejo

Glad it's over. Naomi was good. Everything else was bad in this match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Maybe, maybe not. You never know. Doesn't change the fact that she's been passed over quite a bit thus far and doesn't make it any better.


She won a women's championship a few weeks after being moved up to the main-roster (winning at Mania!), and has carried a tag-title for much of the year as well. She'll be fine.


----------



## Ordar

I assume this match was meant to make the audience MORE excited for the WM match. I believe it has managed to do the opposite. From a match that no one cared about and make no sense to book, to one that is a toilet break


----------



## Adapting

Ronda using one arm was lame, the match wasn't great at all.


----------



## holy

they made it BLATANTLY FUCKING OBVIOUS that Ronda was gonna win this match because they showed a fucking video package about her as she was entering the ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is this madcap moss guy any good?


----------



## Ham and Egger

The two women matches has carried the PPV so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> She won a women's championship a few weeks after being moved up to the main-roster (winning at Mania!), and has carried a tag-title for much of the year as well. She'll be fine.


Tag title means little to nothing, sadly. The Ronda/Becky unfinished business pre-dates any unfinished business Becky and Bianca may have. Plus, it's the bigger match. Just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Cooper09

I really hate that word 'Stupendous'


----------



## the_hound

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you truly think that you have to get your eyes and your glasses and your taste and your opinion checked by professionals
> 
> like, i am fearful for your general health and wellbeing


aye nae bother rolf harris


----------



## zkorejo

Piss break match #1 coming up.


----------



## Blonde

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Ronda going with the gi and Charlotte going with the Santa outfit is pretty cool, I think. Adding some character to the dress requirement rather than just putting on a T-shirt and wearing long pants.


I'm a little surprised they have allowed the women to come out with body suits without a giant XL t shirt on top. #WWE INFLUENCES THE WORLD.


----------



## Good Bunny

zkorejo said:


> Glad it's over. Naomi was good. Everything else was bad in this match.


Sonya looked good. Real goodt.


----------



## Teemu™

I love how it's the most stupendous *two-night WrestleMania in history*, and they go out of their way to specify the "two-night" part. WrestleManias 1 through 35? Yea, dude, not topping those, no way. But the previous two? Yea, we can beat those! Those we can beat for sure.

No need to set the bar too high.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Time for a nice break


----------



## holy

FOR FUCKS SAKE, WE GOTTA SIT THROUGH MCYINTYRE VS MADCAP?!


----------



## Adapting

holy said:


> FOR FUCKS SAKE, WE GOTTA SIT THROUGH MCYINTYRE VS MADCAP?!


You can take a bathroom break and get some food lol.


----------



## Good Bunny

My DoorDash order just got here. Perfect time for a break.


----------



## Good Bunny

holy said:


> FOR FUCKS SAKE, WE GOTTA SIT THROUGH MCYINTYRE VS MADCAP?!


No, only you do. Cya!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> Beating the shit out of Ronda.. for Naomi to get a hot tag. Not sure how smart this is.


It was incredibly backwards. Ronda should have started took a couple moves in, got quick double teamed, made a tag, Naomi should have played the Ricky Morton role for Ronda to get the hot tag and went home from their.


----------



## Paul12907

Time for the Kashoggi Rules Match


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - the general work here is horrible
> 
> someone eating McDs telling somebody eating burger king ‘stop eating shit food’
> 
> like… look at your own plate first
> 
> also…. No need to defend everything, its constructive criticism


Two of the women in this tag match (Ronda and Sonya) haven't worked more than one match in the past year-and-a-half. It's just a warm-up match, with a silly one-armed gimmick, and is not reflective of the work-rate of the typical top women's matches in the company. Lita will be another example tonight, as she's only worked Rumbles in the past few years, and no singles matches.

Regardless, AEW has some good workers (more after WWE kept releasing women), but they barely get any time on the main show. And Charlotte, Becky, Sasha, Bayley, Asuka, Bianca. Rhea, etc. are VASTLY superior workers to AEW's current champions.


----------



## Shaun_27

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Getting the pop ONE time doesn't matter.


I think we will have to agree to disagree. The reason people are excited is because it's AEW Cody, not WWE Stardust turning up. You want a hardcore crowd that knows this.

If you can get an incredible reaction for his return then that could be an excellent start to get the ball rolling. I would do it if the option is there. Crickets on the debut and he's DOA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the_hound said:


> aye nae bother rolf harris


say a match is shit

comeback is ‘you’re a convicted sexual predator’

you’re a fucking inept clown mate with no redeeming qualities


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

It's funny Drew McIntyre risking his well-being just to participate in this dumbass feud


----------



## thorwold

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is this madcap moss guy any good?


He's athletic. Can be carried.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> Two of the women in this tag match (Ronda and Sonay) haven't worked more than one match in the past year-and-a-half. It's just a warm-up match, with a silly one-armed gimmick, and is not reflective of the work-rate of the typical top women's matches in the company. Lita will be another example tonight, as she's only worked Rumbles in the past few years, and no singles matches.
> 
> Regardless, AEW has some good workers (more after WWE kept releasing women), but they barely get any time on the main show. And Charlotte, Becky, Sasha, Bayley, Asuka, Bianca. Rhea, etc. are VASTLY superior workers to AEW's current champions.


the match just shouldn’t have been on a ppv


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I guess carrying a sword, isn't in the same league as the Fiend carrying a severed head to the ring there.


----------



## -XERO-

Showstopper said:


> LA GEAR FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Paul12907

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the match just shouldn’t have been on a ppv


LUCKY FOR YOU ITS ON A PREMIUM EVENT THEN NOT A PPV


----------



## Cooper09

Surprised the Saudi's haven't confiscated Angela to conduct some 'state business' with.


----------



## Gn1212

Is this the horrible part of the show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

No DQ match with a sword? Would like to see some severed limbs then


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Tag title means little to nothing, sadly. The Ronda/Becky unfinished business pre-dates any unfinished business Becky and Bianca may have. Plus, it's the bigger match. Just doesn't make much sense.


Because they want Becky to be a face again before facing Ronda at Mania. Her current character doesn't jibe well with Ronda, and fans won't cheer Ronda over Becky.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Madcap might get over in a stable. Needs to get the hell away from Corbin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No DQ match with a sword? Would like to see some severed limbs then


Well, they're in the right country for that.


----------



## Ordar

Who’s Cody gonna take out to get into the chamber? Theory?


----------



## RapShepard

Why did they stop jumping him


----------



## holy

Did they actually show a video package to hype this match?! 😂🤣🤣


----------



## zkorejo

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It was incredibly backwards. Ronda should have started took a couple moves in, got quick double teamed, made a tag, Naomi should have played the Ricky Morton role for Ronda to get the hot tag and went home from their.


They were going for "Ronda is so badass she won the match with one arm tied behind her back".. the booking made her look vulnerable. Naomi shined.

It should have been Naomi with a hand tied behind. Taking the beating the entire match and Ronda gets the hot tag in beats the shit out of Sonya, Charlotte bails, Ronda breaks Sonya's arm for real to win the match. Charlotte and Ronda didn't even need to touch here.

Right now I'm more interested in what Naomi is doing for WM.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No DQ match with a sword? Would like to see some severed limbs then


Right place to do it


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is this madcap moss guy any good?


He's a good athlete with a strong look, but he's currently saddled with a terrible gimmick. But he's clearly a project for Vince. Won't get out of the mid-card until he ditches the gimmick.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

holy said:


> they made it BLATANTLY FUCKING OBVIOUS that Ronda was gonna win this match because they showed a fucking video package about her as she was entering the ring.


Almost as bad as guaranteeing Bianca last entry in the Chamber match. Honestly, though the one arm thing telegraphed it before the video pack did.

As an aside didn't some "journalist" claim "twists and turns" were going to occur on this show? I'm mean it's been painfully predictable would have been even if they hadn't telegraphed pretty much everything that's happened so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Because they want Becky to be a face again before facing Ronda at Mania. Her current character doesn't jibe well with Ronda, and fans won't cheer Ronda over Becky.


It all just seems very forced and backwards. No one really cares to see Ronda/Charlotte (especially at the biggest show in the business) and the same can be said for Becky/Bianca, really. Their chemistry is nothing great, either. Plus, they can easily turn Becky face again. Fans want to cheer for her, anyway.


----------



## Ordar

I predict Cody gets into the chamber and wins the title


----------



## Ham and Egger

McIntyre calling Corbin a pussy! 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I wonder


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Why TF is Drew taking that suplex to the floor with a jacked up neck?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Why is Corbin not keeping on attacking?

can be 2-1 all the time

this madcap guy is wearing some weird shit

drew is looking good though


----------



## RapShepard

Again why did they stop jumping him lol.


----------



## troyag93

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wonder


Why dont I remember this?


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the match just shouldn’t have been on a ppv


Premium Live Event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ohhhhhh fuck - that looked hoooorrible

concussion?


----------



## Awareness

I don't know about anyone else, but Madcap Moss looks like a jacked up Kanyon to me.


----------



## RapShepard

Oh shit


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great job, Drew. You literally just nearly killed a guy.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I don't know why anyone thought that would be a good spot.


----------



## Dolorian

Damn that was rough.


----------



## zkorejo

Ordar said:


> I predict Cody gets into the chamber and wins the title


Pretty sure Cody isn't showing up in this ppv. They will surely save it for tv if it happens.


----------



## Paul12907

Someone needs to tell that lad how to take a bump before he hurts himself


----------



## Cooper09

Ouch, that looked horrible on Moss.


----------



## WuKong

Chris22 said:


> Do we really need an Elimination Chamber to determine Becky's challenger? Everyone knows it's Bianca now that Charlotte/Ronda is official.


_Good prediction, Chris.

Bianca will be the challenger. I thought Alexa Bliss was going to win this match, especially since it came down to Bianca and Alexa_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This madcap guy is out of it

call an audible and let Corbin take his spots and end it

should be ended for sure


----------



## Gn1212

ThirdMan said:


> He's a good athlete with a strong look, but he's currently saddled with a terrible gimmick. But he's clearly a project for Vince. Won't get out of the mid-card until he ditches the gimmick.


Riddick Moss got the look and he's proven to be pretty versatile with how well he bas done with whatever he's given.

Weird how he's stuck being a comedy act.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

troyag93 said:


> Why dont I remember this?


Nobody does lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WTF is Drew doing out there?


----------



## troyag93

How is this the best match so far


----------



## Dolorian

Shit, that replay...ouch


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495103571699847169


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I remember Kurt telling of how he was talked through a match after a bump. Maybe these 2 will do the same for Moss.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> Great job, Drew. You literally just nearly killed a guy.


that was 100% not Drew’s fault

dude should never have tucked his chin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is actually a good match. Drew is lost, though.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This madcap guy is out of it
> 
> call an audible and let Corbin take his spots and end it
> 
> should be ended for sure


Ain't no concussion protocol in Saudi


----------



## Awareness

Moss should get a push for somehow still walking.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Drew should be co-maining WM this year and he's risking it for this stupid match (although I admit this is a more fun match than I expected)


----------



## God Movement

This match should be abandoned. Or at the very least cut SHORT. That was disgusting to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that was 100% not Drew’s fault
> 
> dude should never have tucked his chin


He threw him down pretty wrecklessly.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Showstopper said:


> Great job, Drew. You literally just nearly killed a guy.


Not Drew's fault for Madcap dunking himself on his head.


----------



## Gn1212

Didn't Uncle Dave say the show will have surprises? Literally nothing surprising so far.
All finishes were expected.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just have Drew and Corbin do the work


----------



## zkorejo

Don't think Moss guy should continue the match. Just end it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gn1212 said:


> Didn't Uncle Dave say the show will have surprises? Literally nothing surprising so far.
> All finishes were expected.


Are you surprised that Meltzer is wrong about something again?


----------



## thorwold

It's pretty horrifying this match is still going on. Let along that they'd do a SUPERPLEX. How do you not go straight to the finish?


----------



## Paul12907

Gn1212 said:


> Didn't Uncle Dave say the show will have surprises? Literally nothing surprising so far.
> All finishes were expected.


Im suprised Moss isnt the new Droz tbh


----------



## troyag93

Corbin get your ass in there. Why are they stopping the handicap Match


----------



## Shaun_27

Gn1212 said:


> Didn't Uncle Dave say the show will have surprises? Literally nothing surprising so far.
> All finishes were expected.


Waooooo you're only smoke and mirrors.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> It all just seems very forced and backwards. No one really cares to see Ronda/Charlotte (especially at the biggest show in the business) and the same can be said for Becky/Bianca, really. Their chemistry is nothing great, either. Plus, they can easily turn Becky face again. Fans want to cheer for her, anyway.


Plenty of people online and in wrestling media want to see them complete the Bianca/Becky feud by Becky getting her comeuppance. Practically every podcast out there has been concerned that they weren't gonna do that this week. They also need something to motivate Becky turning face again, and realizing that her cheap tricks aren't working anymore can accomplish that. Anyways, I'm done discussing this right now, as I want to focus on the rest of the show.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Drews gonna use the sword lol


----------



## Shaun_27

Thought he was going to claymore him with sword for a second 🤣 🤣


----------



## Gn1212

That shitty sword is gonna hurt someone one day.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Shaun_27 said:


> I think we will have to agree to disagree. The reason people are excited is because it's AEW Cody, not WWE Stardust turning up. You want a hardcore crowd that knows this.
> 
> If you can get an incredible reaction for his return then that could be an excellent start to get the ball rolling. I would do it if the option is there. Crickets on the debut and he's DOA.


Again it doesn't matter if the next week nobody gives a shit because you're in Buttfuck, Kentucky. You're still stuck as an act that isn't fucking over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

2/5

corbin should’ve kept jumping and and take a big spot to take him out

this madcap guy was meh

drew looked good - claymore with sword in hard is dumb as fuck though


----------



## FrankieDs316

Big pop for the attempted decapitation LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Plenty of people online and in wrestling media want to see them complete the Bianca/Becky feud by Becky getting her comeuppance. Practically every podcast out there has been concerned that they weren't gonna do that this week. They also need something to motivate Becky turning face again, and realizing that her cheap tricks aren't working anymore can accomplish that.  Anyways, I'm done discussing this right now, as I want to focus on the rest of the show.


Podcasts? Come on, man. It makes no sense and the Ronda/Becky stuff pre-dates anything Bianca/Becky related literally by YEARS.


----------



## Cooper09

Funny how the guy with the sword has been the most over guy on the show so far.


----------



## Gn1212

Crowd seems to like swords.
Also, fireworks?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> He threw him down pretty wrecklessly.


nah - not IMO - that is just a reverse alabama slam

dude should’ve kept straight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Drew is so boring. Ugh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankieDs316 said:


> Big pop for the attempted decapitation LOL


Normal Saturday night there


----------



## Adapting

Gn1212 said:


> Crowd seems to like swords.
> Also, fireworks?


They love people almost dying.


----------



## thorwold

Showstopper said:


> He threw him down pretty wrecklessly.


That's the move, dude. It's awful, and I have never not cringed watching someone do it, but it's entirely on the guy taking the bump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Boring and nearly paralyzed a guy. YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## Shaun_27

If you click Dominics back he expands to full screen.


----------



## Paul12907

How that claymore spot is ending one day if he keeps doing it.


----------



## Good Bunny

Two half naked men and the female ref is fully covered below the neck.

What a visual. What a country.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So they're really gonna drag Corbin vs. Drew out to Mania like it's a big deal? I love Corbin but cmon bruh.


----------



## Awareness

Words cannot convey how much of a dork Dominick looks like.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Miz raises hand in air - ‘do you know what that means?’

everybody…. ‘Uhhhh…. Heil hitler?’


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they're really gonna drag Corbin vs. Drew out to Mania like it's a big deal? I love Corbin but cmon bruh.


Corbin deserves better than this gimmick too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Awareness said:


> Words cannot convey how much of a dork Dominick looks like.


He has competition in Miz, though.


----------



## zkorejo

I will be so pissed if it turns out that Cody left AEW to be Miz's partner.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Podcasts? Come on, man. It makes no sense and the Ronda/Becky stuff pre-dates anything Bianca/Becky related literally by YEARS.


I agree that Ronda choosing Charlotte over Becky doesn't make total sense. But they've made the decision to hold the Becky/Ronda match off until later, so you can either keep bitching about something that isn't going to change, or you can move on. Done talking about this for now.


----------



## King Gimp

LUL


----------



## Cooper09

So they just exposed that SD wasn't live? Tut tut WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> I agree that Ronda choosing Charlotte over Becky doesn't make total sense. But they've made the decision to hold the Becky/Ronda match off until later, so you can either keep bitching about something that isn't going to change, or you can move on. Done talking about this for now.


Great. I'll continue to bitch about it, then. Sorry. It makes no sense.


----------



## Gn1212

Oh Cody, sorry pal.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Great. I'll continue to bitch about it, then.


You do you.


----------



## Awareness

If Cody is Miz's partner then I truly love Vince McMahon.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Yeah that Miz tease was definitely interesting in light of the Cody drama


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BIG TIME BECKS. THE STAR OF THE WOMEN'S DIVISION!


----------



## Shaun_27

This should have been a much bigger match but it's missing something for me, jeopardy perhaps? One of the biggest female superstars of all time and the match feels like an afterthought.

Still pumped for it though because Lita!


----------



## the_hound

LOL cody's going to be a heel hahaha


----------



## Dolorian

Showstopper said:


> BIG TIME BECKS. THE STAR OF THE WOMEN'S DIVISION!


The GOAT


----------



## zkorejo

Lita should win the title here. Make the WM match triple threat. Should spice up Mania match a bit. It's so predictable rn.


----------



## thorwold

If this isn't a shit show, Becky deserves a raise.


----------



## jds49ers

This match is meh, cause you know Becky isnt losing.


----------



## ThirdMan

Glad they didn't have Drew lose to Moss. The match didn't need to be on this show, but him losing would've been profoundly stupid.

Hopefully Lita's conditioning is good here.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's see if Becky gets vicious here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

zkorejo said:


> Lita should win the title here. Make the WM match triple threat. Should spice up Mania match a bit. It's so predictable rn.


Lita/Becky would've been a great WM match, too.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

are they piping in boo's for becky?


----------



## FringeDweller

Neverbowdown247 said:


> This show hasn't been very "explosive" yet


No show with three diva matches and a washed up Goldberg can be "explosive".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

thatonewwefanguy said:


> are they piping in boo's for becky?


Would make sense. People want to cheer her.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Showstopper said:


> Would make sense. People want to cheer her.


true, but why, let the people choose who is over, why vince, why


----------



## Teemu™

I believe the Lita and Trish were the first women to headline RAW statistic wasn't actually true, by the way? I forget what women's match it was instead, though. Or I could be totally wrong, too.


----------



## thorwold

WHAT IS THIS EDITING?!


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495108030224076806


----------



## jds49ers

Can hear Lita calling spots lol


----------



## King Gimp

lmao "go for a swing"
is lynch really cena in disguise?


----------



## Shaun_27

jds49ers said:


> Can hear Lita calling spots lol


I think it's Becky. I think there was a small mistake in the corner, now Becky is just shouting everything 🤣 🤣


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

becky, lower it from outside voice to semi outside voice, we can hear you


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler on who Miz partner will be



Spoiler



It’s Logan Paul according to pwinsider


----------



## jds49ers

Shaun_27 said:


> I think it's Becky. I think there was a small mistake in the corner, now Becky is just shouting everything 🤣 🤣


It might of been, this whole corner exchange looked horrible


----------



## Paul12907

Becky calling spots lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler on who Miz partner will be
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Logan Paul according to pwinsider
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EEWWW, That person?


----------



## Mutant God

Teemu™ said:


> I believe the Lita and Trish were the first women to headline RAW statistic wasn't actually true, by the way? I forget what women's match it was instead, though. Or I could be totally wrong, too.


Think it was Alundra Blayze vs Bertha Faye


----------



## Teemu™

Mutant God said:


> Think it was Alundra Blayze vs Bertha Faye


Yea, that makes sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This match can end now :/


----------



## Gn1212

So the twist is Lesnar winning the WWE Title.
Wow Vince, so shocking... 😬


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This ref is constantly out of position.


----------



## Good Bunny

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler on who Miz partner will be
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Logan Paul according to pwinsider


Lol he really wants to make it happen doesn’t he

His brother is a better heel. There’s nothing interesting about him honestly


----------



## jds49ers

A sleeper on her forehead? This match is horrible


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This match can end now :/


dude why are you still watching


----------



## FringeDweller

What a trash show so far. The Lesnar match is the only match worth seeing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> So the twist is Lesnar winning the WWE Title. 😬


It's just the kind of twist that could work. You know the kind that everyone expects but convinces themselves won't actually happen.


Goku said:


> dude why are you still watching


He's got to fill his quota of WWE hate for the day


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Where are the twists and turns we were told about? This event has been basic as hell, basically a RAW with bigger stars


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

is Cole cupping his hands around his mic when he gets excited during a match?


MonkasaurusRex said:


> This ref is constantly out of position.


this ref sucks chants slowly getting louder


FringeDweller said:


> What a trash show so far. The Lesnar match is the only match worth seeing.


then stop watching and let us actual fans enjoy the show will you, thanks


----------



## Teemu™

Obligatory: still better than an AEW PPV. 😏


----------



## Adapting

Goku said:


> dude why are you still watching


He still has Lesnar to watch.


----------



## Adapting

Teemu™ said:


> Obligatory: still better than an AEW PPV. 😏


Not even close. This shit is 10x worse.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This isn't bad, considering Lita could have been a lot more rusty.


----------



## FrankieDs316

This match is pretty good


----------



## Gn1212

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Wasn't that
> 
> He's got to fill his quota of WWE hate for the day


What?


----------



## Goku

Adapting said:


> He still has Lesnar to watch.


let me guess... suplex city??


----------



## Ordar

Becky is carrying hard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku said:


> dude why are you still watching


waiting for Cody

it feels like waiting at the DMV


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Adapting said:


> Not even close. This shit is 10x worse.





thatonewwefanguy said:


> then stop watching and let us actual fans enjoy the show will you, thanks


----------



## ThirdMan

Considering how long it's been since Lita has worked a singles match, she's working pretty hard here. It can't be easy.

Didn't mind the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> waiting for Cody


Would be surprised if he debuts tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What a lame ass finish, WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Good Bunny

Holy shit she did a good looking moonsault, and didn’t look like she was about to kill herself


----------



## Adapting

Ordar said:


> Becky is carrying hard


I fucking hope so. Lita hasn't been in a ring in how long?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky's got a wedgie. Front and back.


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> waiting for Cody
> 
> it feels like waiting at the DMV


honestly not expecting Cody to turn up here. RAW is more likely.


----------



## God Movement

Wow, I thought Lita would pin her for sure after that.


----------



## Shaun_27

Brilliant falsh finish, thought Lita had it.


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> waiting for Cody
> 
> it feels like waiting at the DMV


He won't be on the show. You can leave anytime.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What a goofy ass finish. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> waiting for Cody
> 
> it feels like waiting at the DMV


Right. WWE planning lots of twists~! Cody going to debut~!

nothing ever happens.


----------



## the_hound

better than cm punks debut match in the dub


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> Obligatory: still better than an AEW PPV. 😏


And you're just as wrong as when you cry in aew threads


----------



## Awareness

Terrible finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great false-finish.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is becky’s finisher a rock bottom normally?


----------



## Error_404

I really thought Lita won it after the moonsault. They could've done it actually and went with a triple threat at Mania.


----------



## God Movement

JUSTICE FOR LITA


----------



## Adapting

@thatonewwefanguy I'm still a fan of this to, I just know which is better and which isn't. Stop quoting me, thanks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Really good match. Enjoyed it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> What?


 Accidentally hit the post button.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Considering how long it's been since Lita has worked a singles match, she's working pretty hard here. It can't be easy.
> 
> Didn't mind the match.


Becky will have enjoyed working with her hero. And now letting her have her moment.


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is becky’s finisher a rock bottom normally?


Since SummerSlam. Calls it The ManHandle Slam. It's that and her Disarm-Her submission hold.


----------



## toontownman

Loving all the planned twists and turns so far.

I guess Vince changed his mind again. 

Its not been bad but it's been as predictable as it comes.

Great showing from Lita!


----------



## Dolorian

The false finish was a nice spot. It was good to see Lita in acton again.


----------



## Gn1212

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is becky’s finisher a rock bottom normally?


Yeah, she added it as a finisher.


----------



## Error_404

Lita is over in Saudi


----------



## troyag93

Hope Lita stays for Wrestlemania. She did good considering.


----------



## Not Lying

Great match, but abrupt finish. Should have done had like 2 more min after that false finish.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Goku said:


> Right. WWE planning lots of twists~! Cody going to debut~!
> 
> nothing ever happens.


Why do people believe wrestling journalists?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Adapting said:


> I'm still a fan of this to, I just know which is better and which isn't. Stop quoting me, thanks.


no nead to be such a pr*ck, just saying, please stop crapping on the product


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky got to have Lita's last match! Nice. She's going from Lita to Bianca from one show to the next.........


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> Would be surprised if he debuts tonight.


i hope he does, otherwise i am watching this absolute clusterfuck for no reason


----------



## Good Bunny

Not ashamed to say I’m tearing a bit. Hate this shit, it hurts


----------



## Gn1212

The best part of this show has been the crowd so far.


----------



## rich110991

Literally nothing interesting has happened on this show


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Shaun_27 said:


> Brilliant falsh finish, thought Lita had it.


People in the arena bought it too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

toontownman said:


> Loving all the planned twists and turns so far.
> 
> I guess Vince changed his mind again.
> 
> Its not been bad but it's been as predictable as it comes.
> 
> Great showing from Lita!











Vince McMahon is making late changes to WWE Elimination Chamber matches


PWInsider is reporting that there have been changes made to today's WWE Elimination Chamber show from Saudi Arabia. PWI notes that Vince McMahon has been very




wrestlingnews.co






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

This was really a lot better than I expected it to be. They should have let Bex win with the disarmher. Great send off for Lita, though. She deserves so much better than her previous send off.


----------



## Geert Wilders

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people believe wrestling journalists?


Omega himself suggested Cody is coming to WWE.


----------



## Shaun_27

Error_404 said:


> I really thought Lita won it after the moonsault. They could've done it actually and went with a triple threat at Mania.


Yes very clever letting her hit the moonsault; you think it's over there. When she didn't go for the pin after twist of fate, I was _sure _Becky was going to roll out of the way.

Despite a few minor mistakes, the ending put the match firmly into "good" territory. MOTN (so far)


----------



## Adapting

Showstopper said:


> Becky got to have Lita's last match! Nice. She's going from Lita to Bianca from one show to the next.........


You think Lita won't return for another? I think that's hard to believe.


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Loving all the planned twists and turns so far.
> 
> I guess Vince changed his mind again.
> 
> Its not been bad but it's been as predictable as it comes.
> 
> Great showing from Lita!


Sometimes predictable is the correct choice. Doing "shocking" stuff just to shock people, without any narrative reason, isn't ideal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope he does, otherwise i am watching this absolute clusterfuck for no reason


Then, you might as well turn it off. We will all live. I promise.


----------



## Gn1212

troyag93 said:


> Hope Lita stays for Wrestlemania. She did good considering.


They should do Bayley and Sasha v Lita and Trish.


----------



## Dolorian

Lyynch said:


> This was really a lot better than I expected it to be. They should have let Bex win with the disarmher. Great send off for Lita, though. She deserves so much better than her previous send off.


I was waiting for Becky to get really vicious in the match but it was good otherwise.


----------



## Goku

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people believe wrestling journalists?


Because people want to believe. They play to their desires. It's quite a trick and works in every facet of life if you like conning people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> He won't be on the show. You can leave anytime.


nah, even if the show is shit - i love spending time with all you guys who normally visit me in the AEW thread

nice to see what you lads consider ‘quality wrestling’

plus, i have high hopes for the mens Chamber - that normally delivers


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495111502256295939

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495111568488808448


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope he does, otherwise i am watching this absolute clusterfuck for no reason


No, you're watching because you want to troll. Cody has nothing to do with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, she added it as a finisher.


kinda fits


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show doesn't have a "big" debut from another company, so of course it's going to be shit for certain fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> No, you're watching because you want to troll. Cody has nothing to do with it.


really? Do you EVER see me in WWE threads? Like fucking ever?

nope, i’m here for Codelander


----------



## troyag93

I know Kane is going to induct Undertaker, but I need Teddy Long to induct him instead. The Undertaker playa


----------



## the_hound

wwe with another incredible video package


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Showstopper said:


> This show doesn't have a "big" debut from another company, so of course it's going to be shit for certain fans.


lol, would be ironic if Cody does debut


----------



## Teemu™

ThirdMan said:


> No, you're watching because you want to troll. Cody has nothing to do with it.


That's not even weird at all. It's my only reason to watch wrestling shows.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, even if the show is shit - i love spending time with all you guys who normally visit me in the AEW thread
> 
> nice to see what you lads consider ‘quality wrestling’
> 
> plus, i have high hopes for the mens Chamber - that normally delivers


both companies provide good content, you just have to find that happy middle and take the differences of the different promotions and find the similarities too and really enjoy all of it


----------



## Gn1212

This video package for Undertaker is awesome.


----------



## Shaun_27

Waiting for Gadot Cody


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really? Do you EVER see me in WWE threads? Like fucking ever?
> 
> nope, i’m here for Codelander


I see you in WWE ratings threads from time-to-time. Trolling.


----------



## Teemu™

WWE is just so dreadfully boring, there's hardly even any material, really. When it comes to forum trolling.


----------



## orited

This video package for taker is sensational


----------



## Gn1212

ThirdMan said:


> No, you're watching because you want to troll. Cody has nothing to do with it.


I'm watching for Cody too. We exist. 🤣


----------



## Teemu™

Stop bullying Cattle. He's good people, guys.


----------



## Shaun_27

Taker has to be here?

EDIT: nope. Crowd got trolled


----------



## Cooper09

That package was incredible!!!


----------



## Gn1212

Hahahahaha, the crowd thought Undertaker was coming out. 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Can't go wrong with Metallica


----------



## Teemu™

Crowd thought he was there lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There is no payday for Taker in Saudi today, so he won't be there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gn1212 said:


> Hahahahaha, the crowd thought Undertaker was coming out. 🤣


Then get the Viking Raiders


----------



## Paul12907

Yes for Taker


----------



## Teemu™

Really? I need to watch these clowns now? Holy hell.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Probably not gonna be a big class this year since they're doing the HOF right after SmackDown.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Amazing video package for The Undertaker's Hall of Fame induction. Sad But True by Metallica along with American Bad Ass by Kid Rock ties it all up so perfectly.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

the_hound said:


> wwe with another incredible video package


have you not seen this undertaker video package on raw and smackdown?


----------



## Awareness

That video package for Undertaker is among their best by far.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Geert Wilders said:


> Omega himself suggested Cody is coming to WWE.


I meant about the "twists and turns" stuff. 

Lots of people have been suggesting that Cody is returning to WWE. Personally, I'll believe it when I see it. I'm sure as hell not going to sit through a show EXPECTING it to happen.


----------



## Error_404

WWE never fails to make a phenomenal video package.


----------



## Geert Wilders

this should really be a squash


----------



## Cooper09

Even the Uso's want to get this shit over and done with.


----------



## Shaun_27

Cooper09 said:


> Even the Uso's want to get this shit over and done with.


So they are babyfaces tonight?


----------



## Goku

Shaun_27 said:


> Waiting for Gadot Cody


Gal Gadot?


----------



## Gn1212

thatonewwefanguy said:


> have you not seen this undertaker video package on raw and smackdown?


Heard there was a nice package on Smackdown, was it the same?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Goku said:


> Because people want to believe. They play to their desires. It's quite a trick and works in every facet of life if you like conning people.


 I guess if you're a sociopath it is a good way to make a living.


----------



## Gn1212

What the fuck happened here?


----------



## King Gimp

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Did the Uso's just turn face by stopping a Viking Raiders match?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Goku said:


> Gal Gadot?


That would be a worthy surprise appearance


----------



## Shaun_27

Goku said:


> Gal Gadot?


Tried to be smart, spelt Godot wrong.


----------



## Paul12907

Usos pissed, they thought Taker was there and were ready to mark out


----------



## Ham and Egger

Raiders looking like bums. They needed to cut them out because of time?


----------



## Cooper09

Shaun_27 said:


> So they are babyfaces tonight?


100%. Shame they couldn't have done this in that women's tag match from earlier.


----------



## Geert Wilders

oh thank fuck

the reason why im here now


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, that was a choice. LOL. I guess they're trying to keep the show in the three-hour frame.

Honestly, fine with it.

But @Inside Cradle , because that match didn't actually start, does it count as the shortest match, or does Roman/Goldberg?


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## Adapting

Now it makes sense why that match was that late in the card.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495113468550254599


----------



## troyag93

We don't have to see the match? This is great! Straight to the guys chamber


----------



## thorwold

Are these guys contracts ending soon or something? Why do they keep shitting all over them?  Only New Day and Usos allowed to actually wrestle?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> I see you in WWE ratings threads from time-to-time. Trolling.


dude - once every 3 months

you never see me in threads where there are shows to be watched

i’m watching this to see if Cody appears

and while i’m watching, i will comment on what i see to my little hearts content


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Oh man I've never liked the Usos so much


----------



## Dolorian

Well, can't really complain about that match being scrapped. Bring on the main event now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Undertaker package was dope


----------



## toontownman

OK I got my twist now. No tag match! Viking Raiders are taking the titles. They are essentially finished if they don't. Surely they arent dragging it out to mania are they?


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - once every 3 months
> 
> you never see me in threads where there are shows to be watched
> 
> i’m watching this to see if Cody appears
> 
> and while i’m watching, i will comment on what i see to my little hearts content


On a weekly basis on the NXT thread. Anyways, I've devoted enough attention to you.

I've fed the troll enough. Bye bye.


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - once every 3 months
> 
> you never see me in threads where there are shows to be watched
> 
> i’m watching this to see if Cody appears
> 
> and while i’m watching, i will comment on what i see to my little hearts content


did you like anything so far?


----------



## holy

What was with that spot where Becky just sat down near the ropes so that Lita can get her in the submission or whatever she did?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ThirdMan said:


> On a weekly basis on the NXT thread. Anyways, I've devoted enough attention to you.
> 
> I've fed the troll enough. Bye bye.


bye bye your own fkn self


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> OK I got my twist now. No tag match! Viking Raiders are taking the titles. They are essentially finished if they don't. Surely they arent dragging it out to mania are they?


Nah, they'll just run it on SmackDown. Six weeks until Mania, plenty of time to fill.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku said:


> did you like anything so far?


i liked the Undertaker package

drew looked good in his match

naomi looked good in her limited time

the women’s elim chamber was ok


----------



## Shaun_27

I know no one wanted to see the tag match, but that decision could significantly cool the crowd. Lita farewell, long video for Taker (plus they got trolled by playing his music), a no-match and now several long video packages.


----------



## troyag93

The Dave Melzer twist is that Austin Theory is going to win the Chamber


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They just aired the Seth video package from Day 1.


----------



## ThirdMan

Shaun_27 said:


> I know no one wanted to see the tag match, but that decision could significantly cool the crowd. Lita farewell, long video for Taker (plus they got trolled by playing his music), a no-match and now several long video packages.


Well, I guess they'll have to wreck shit in the Chamber to heat the crowd up again. Heh.


----------



## FringeDweller

So is the chamber match finally next? Wwe ppvs are a complete nightmare to watch live.. With the amount of filler trash like divas matches and vignettes and recaps.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku said:


> did you like anything so far?


did you like anything so far?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495114105165950980

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495114510562123779


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope he does, otherwise i am watching this absolute clusterfuck for no reason


You really think Cody Rhodes is showin up? 

what a weird event to debut at.


----------



## Shaun_27

ThirdMan said:


> Well, I guess they'll have to wreck shit in the Chamber to heat the crowd up again. Heh.


Hopefully! This match is big enough that I am sure it won't matter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This chamber looks very promising


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The man who would book Riddle to win


----------



## God Movement

Chamber hasn't been the same since they added that stupid padding.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> You really think Cody Rhodes is showin up?
> 
> what a weird event to debut at.


i dunno - that was the rumour and i have nothing else to do at the moment

so i figured why not - the mens chamber should be worth it


----------



## FringeDweller

Finally the only match worth watching on this show!! Lashley coming first. Awesome.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Surely Brock is gonna be in a pod


----------



## Paul12907

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The man who would book Riddle to win


Its gotta be in a TOURNAMENT BRO. WERE GONNA DO TOURNAMENTS. BRO on a Pole.


----------



## Blonde

La Parka said:


> You really think Cody Rhodes is showin up?
> 
> what a weird event to debut at.


Shane has a better chance of taking Theory's spot in the match than Cody showing up


----------



## King Gimp

God Movement said:


> Chamber hasn't been the same since they added that stupid padding.


I don't like the huge roof either. Yeah, you can do high spots, but it made it feel more claustrophobic imo.


----------



## toontownman

Anything other than Brock winning is a shock tbh.


----------



## Goku

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you like anything so far?


I'm not watching lol. I'm editing a DPR. Just popping in here every few mins (in case Cody shows )


----------



## ThirdMan

God Movement said:


> Chamber hasn't been the same since they added that stupid padding.


Too many people were getting injured on the metal-grating, and they can't risk it just before Mania. To be honest, they should probably do this PPV in the summer, to create more unpredictability with the champions that time of year.


----------



## Blonde

Hoping AJ somehow wins


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Anything other than Brock winning is a shock tbh.


Outside chance that Seth or Lashley win, but there will have to be enormous shenanigans with Brock.


----------



## God Movement

King Gimp said:


> I don't like the huge roof either. Yeah, you can do high spots, but it made it feel more claustrophobic imo.


It's definitely not as good as it used to be, I get it, it was more dangerous... but that's what made it interesting.



ThirdMan said:


> Too many people were getting injured on the metal-grating, and they can't risk it just before Mania. To be honest, they should probably do this PPV in the summer, to create more unpredictability with the champions that time of year.


Yeah, just move the PPV, or do the right thing and get rid of gimmick themed PPVs. The Chamber should be used for special instances, you know, like it used to be. The padding takes away from the match when you have memories of the first few chambers when people were being suplexed from inside the ring onto the hard grating.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Brock or Lashley will probably put someone through a pod lol


----------



## Dolorian

Lyynch said:


> Hoping AJ somehow wins


Would love that.


----------



## ThirdMan

LOL, Riddle botched his flip-flop flip.


----------



## Paul12907

Lol fucks his flip flops and just leaves them there


----------



## ThirdMan

Oh man, is Brock starting? Or are they doing the same thing they did with Alexa earlier?


----------



## Cooper09

Riddle completely no selling the whole Chamber.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Can somebody catch me up on who is heel, face, tweener in this match?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Wow Brock is actually starting the chamber


----------



## Dolorian

So Lesnar is starting the match with Rollins? Interesting.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Theory really is a young Orton.


----------



## troyag93

ThirdMan said:


> Oh man, is Brock starting? Or are they doing the same thing they did with Alexa earlier?


Brock is getting his own swing


----------



## God Movement

Lyynch said:


> Hoping AJ somehow wins


Hey, do you want to know how I know that isn't happening? Because the PPV is right next to Wrestlemania making it predictable as FUCK.


----------



## the_hound

haha


----------



## Paul12907

AHAHAHAHAHA THE SELFIES WITH THE CHAMBER GUYS IS AMAZING IM OFFICIALY TEAM THEORY


----------



## FrankieDs316

Riddle is gonna hot box his pod


----------



## Dolorian

Theory taking a billion selfies per second


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Goku said:


> I'm not watching lol. I'm editing a DPR. Just popping in here every few mins (in case Cody shows )


haha! Ok, well - you’re not missing anything


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThirdMan said:


> LOL, Riddle botched his flip-flop flip.


Flip flops are generally uncooperative partners.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth looks more normal than usual


----------



## Cooper09

Theory and Rollins starting. Obviously Lesnar is entering last.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can somebody catch me up on who is heel, face, tweener in this match?


Face 

Brock
Riddle
AJ

Heel

Lashley
Theory
Rollins


----------



## Shaun_27

No way Brock is starting. Going in a pod and staying there untill #6.

Unless that is the big surprise 🤣 🤣


----------



## troyag93

I still don't know if Rollins turned Face or not


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Face
> 
> Brock
> Riddle
> AJ
> 
> Heel
> 
> Lashley
> Theory
> Rollins


and Brock is facing Reigns at WM cause he won the rumble

why is he in this match?


----------



## Shaun_27

OK I am hyped! This should be excellent.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lahshley has also been a tweener lately, depending on who he has faced. I've seen him interact with fans.


----------



## ThirdMan

Brock is apparently the male equivalent of Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Awareness

Lmao, Lesnar treating Riddle like a jobber.


----------



## Gn1212

The pop for Brock was awesome.


----------



## the_hound

thatonewwefanguy said:


> have you not seen this undertaker video package on raw and smackdown?


i didn't


----------



## Paul12907

The Riddle No-Sell is absolute gold


----------



## Cooper09

Brock obviously still has heat with Riddle.


----------



## Good Bunny

Brock still don’t fuck with Riddle lol


----------



## God Movement

Brock has an immense presence.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and Brock is facing Reigns at WM cause he won the rumble
> 
> why is he in this match?


Because Reigns cost him the WWE title and he wants both belts now


----------



## FrankieDs316

oh never mind. Brock in a pod


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and Brock is facing Reigns at WM cause he won the rumble
> 
> why is he in this match?


Kayfabe: Rematch from Rumble

Real life: the fat fucking paycheque.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Brock is gonna kill everyone once he gets out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd singing along to Rollins' theme. Nice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lita somehow improved after a 15 year hiatus from wrestling. That's insane. Give her an extended run against the top women like Edge.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495111568488808448*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> Crowd singing along to Rollins' theme. Nice.


They changed Sami's theme for the same reason


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Because Reigns cost him the WWE title and he wants both belts now


ahh - potential unified belt?


----------



## Cooper09

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Kayfabe: Rematch from Rumble
> 
> Real life: the fat fucking paycheque.


Even Kayfabe makes no sense since HHH in kayfabe announcement announced that all rematches were scrapped a couple of years back.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495117016537128962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495119182446346246


----------



## toontownman

Showstopper said:


> Crowd singing along to Rollins' theme. Nice.


Could almost say Seth is becoming "Le Champion"..


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Gn1212 said:


> Heard there was a nice package on Smackdown, was it the same?


yes


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ok, I was expecting Brock or Lashley to break a pod lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Dolorian

Nice spot


----------



## deadcool

Riddle messed up his entrance, but its ok. He's in the chamber, even if he launched the flip flops off, it probably would have still been inside the chamber somewhere. 

Lesnar didnt even acknowledge Riddle which was weird. 

Lashley is being made to look weak.


----------



## the_hound

hmmmmmmmmmm fuckery


----------



## Geert Wilders

Wondering how this is how they’ll write off lashley for the match


----------



## La Parka

lashley still sellin for a big plastic board.

lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nice move.


----------



## toontownman

Lashley getting the protection because he is losing the title.

In other news no one cares about poor Austin theory that hasn't moved.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

He'll be back later lol


----------



## Gn1212

Is Cody gonna replace Bobby? 🤣


----------



## FrankieDs316

Lashley either done for the match or will come back and win.


----------



## King Gimp

cody? lol


----------



## Dolorian

Hmmm, Lashley taken out to return by the end of the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bobby is out of the match? Such bullshit.


----------



## Teemu™

Now we know how Cody gets in the match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Cooper09 said:


> Even Kayfabe makes no sense since HHH in kayfabe announcement announced that all rematches were scrapped a couple of years back.


They definitely quietly scrapped that one.


----------



## Cooper09

That bulletproof glass could have severely hurt Lashley.


----------



## toontownman

Is Cody not going to be the new partner for miz lol.


----------



## Paul12907

Cooper09 said:


> That bulletproof glass could have severely hurt Lashley.


Considering its only the 30th elimination chamber match its surprising it hasnt happened already. But since his pod was opened 1st by that he only had a 14% chance of winning the match anyhow.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495120538720776194


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Give Riddle this spot with Lesnar


----------



## Good Bunny

LMAO WTF


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol Brock


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Give Riddle this spot with Lesnar


he's like, your not taking me down without me taking you with me


----------



## God Movement

Now THAT was cool.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Said fuck that chamber lol


----------



## Paul12907

Bork Lazur decide when its Bork Lazur time


----------



## toontownman

Lesnar on fire 🔥


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL. FUCK THIS TRASH.


----------



## God Movement

Jesus he buried rollins.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No return for Bobby. Damn.


----------



## La Parka

STARDUST STARDUST STARDUST


----------



## troyag93

Everyone about to be pissed


----------



## DUSTY 74

😜🤣Lashley is in concussion protocol but madcap you keep working Bro 😎


----------



## Geert Wilders

“Concussion protocol” 😂


----------



## toontownman

God Movement said:


> Jesus he buried rollins.


That was amazing to be fair.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Cody to take Lashleys spot.


----------



## thorwold

LMAO Lashley in concussion protocol on the same show Moss got spiked right on the top of his fucking head  They couldn't come up with a better excuse?


----------



## ThirdMan

Roman's entering last, and becoming double-champion. LOL


----------



## the_hound

austin the new champion?


----------



## Good Bunny

I still think Bobby comes out. Or Roman. Idk no way it ends this simple.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Brock is God.


----------



## Geert Wilders

THEORY WINS LOL


----------



## Shaun_27

Feel like something big is happening. Brock going to pin all 4 then someone is coming out.


----------



## troyag93

@LifeInCattleClass if cody does show up I'll buy you a years worth of dave Melzer website


----------



## the_hound

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## La Parka

Brock carrying this match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Theory's selling


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Na that's a murder scene


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I woke up late

Can anyone give me the results so far?


----------



## Awareness

Lmfao


----------



## toontownman

Maybe Roman replaces bobby


----------



## Geert Wilders

Holy shit Theory is actually winning


----------



## Awareness

Undertaker approves of that lowblow.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

CLIMB THEORY CLIMB!!!!
GET HIM GET HIM


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495121579776561153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495121836316807173


----------



## troyag93

Brock still not wearing a cup after 7 years


----------



## Erik.

How long have some of you been wrestling fans for?

Theory isn't winning shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Theory is winning me over lol


----------



## fabi1982

They still have 15 mins


----------



## the_hound

omfg


----------



## King Gimp

THE FUCK IS HAPPENING LOL


----------



## ThirdMan

Poor Theory. That bump.


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Erik. said:


> How long have some of you been wrestling fans for?
> 
> Theory isn't winning shit.


live in the moment from time to time dude


----------



## Paul12907

Theorys fine to continue competing tho, and Lashleys in concussion protocol.


----------



## Razgriz

Okay.. confirmed WM Triple threat 

Lashley, Lesnar and Reigns...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Triple threat Mania?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Uhhhh…. Lol - poor Lashley is a chump

chamber was mid until Brock v Theory - that was fun


----------



## La Parka

Theory's selling was amazing lol


----------



## toontownman

Better be triple threat and better be bobby winning it ALL


----------



## Kishido

So who won and for what actually?


----------



## Not Lying

Lol predictable. Never change WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Literally no one on the roster matters.


----------



## Gn1212

Razgriz said:


> Okay.. confirmed WM Triple threat
> 
> Lashley, Lesnar and Reigns...


Doubt it. Lashley will get a rematch against Brock after Mania.


----------



## Shaun_27

No way will it be a triple threat.

Brock vs Roman has been the plan since at least Summerslam. Lashley was a minor hurdle in the storyline so Brock could win the rumble and become number one contender.


----------



## fabi1982

Theory the MVP, this guy is just so good.


----------



## Erik.

How long has Lesnar vs. Reigns been a thing?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Razgriz said:


> Okay.. confirmed WM Triple threat
> 
> Lashley, Lesnar and Reigns...


theory was cheated out of that mega main event


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495122247375335432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495122890253123595


----------



## Good Bunny

So the big surprise was… no Mansoor?


----------



## ThirdMan

Hope medical's just checking on Theory for show, because he totally could've fucked up his leg on that bump.


----------



## Shaun_27

Showstopper said:


> Literally no one on the roster matters.


I'm a Brock mark but it's ridiculous to have him eliminate everyone in the match immediatley. Especially coming off the Rumble where he did the same.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Didn't even get a pop.


----------



## toontownman

Love the fireworks no one inside can see.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I forget Brock's a person sometimes.


----------



## Razgriz

maybe just wishful thinking


----------



## Blonde

Holy shit that was lame...way to bury the roster.


----------



## deadcool

They protected Lashley thank goodness, but the entire show was trash.


----------



## God Movement

It's obvious that they didn't want Lashley to be pinned at all. They're protecting him


----------



## A PG Attitude

Trash PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's literally on nobody in the entire company to draw a dime anymore outside of Brock and Reigns from now on.


----------



## Gn1212

Poor Cody, he's never becoming World Champion in WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

troyag93 said:


> @LifeInCattleClass if cody does show up I'll buy you a years worth of dave Melzer website


lol - even if he showed up, i would politely decline

i don’t like Dave


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> How long has Lesnar vs. Reigns been a thing?


This'll be like their 6th or 7th match since 2015


----------



## troyag93

Day 1, RR and Chamber been trash. Hard to get excited about Mania


----------



## Teemu™

No Cody?


----------



## RainmakerV2

What are they protecting Lashley so hard for exactly? They're not gonna triple threat it at Mania...so...



......?


----------



## Shaun_27

Too late now Steve! Where were you 10 minutes ago?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

no cody though, good ple though


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

So many twists and turns I couldn't keep track of them. LOL


----------



## Awareness

Brock Lesnar... Roman Reigns... Bobby Lashley... 

Stardust! 

Hahahahaaaaaaa aaaahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> It's literally on nobody in the entire company to draw a dime anymore outside of Brock and Reigns from now on.


Been that way for 6 years 😂


----------



## Erik.

I haven't watched since Wrestlemania became two nights - but couldn't it be possible that someone does double duty here? 

Lesnar vs. Lashley night one and Lesnar vs. Reigns night two for example?


----------



## Paul12907

Erik. said:


> How long has Lesnar vs. Reigns been a thing?


----------



## Ordar

That PPV was truly horrible


----------



## Good Bunny

Brock is awesome. It is what the fuck it is.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The main event made sense. They were always going to fo title vs title. Bobby being taken the way he did protects him so he isn't pinned again, Brock being made to look dominate was the point because he was winning and is facing Reigns at WM.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Exhibit 576 as to why no one on the roster is a star: That men’s chamber match.

Garbage.

Title vs. Title is no shock. As soon as the night after Rumble happened, you knew that’s where they were going. Need to add all the bells and whistles to make this Brock/Roman match feel like a Mania main event.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

500 bucks won for Lesnar winning like I knew he was going to.


----------



## deadcool

I called it way before the Rumble. Title vs title match at WM between Lesnar and Reigns.

They took some detours, but the destination was always the same.


----------



## Goku

cody cody cody


----------



## FrankieDs316

Lesnar vs. Lashley on Night One. Lesnar vs. Reigns on Night Two at Wrestlemania. Seems like the likely setup. Bobby was never beaten


----------



## Dr. Middy

Not sure how you can blame other wrestlers for not becoming a star after watching Brock just destroy everybody with little effort like that, even down to previous main eventers in Seth and AJ. 

Nobody on the roster looks like a star outside of Brock and Roman because that's 100% how they are booking.


----------



## Kishido

So not a single damn surprise... Boring


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495123248392155142

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495123878737321984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495123966297616390


----------



## Blonde

Erik. said:


> I haven't watched since Wrestlemania became two nights - but couldn't it be possible that someone does double duty here?
> 
> Lesnar vs. Lashley night one and Lesnar vs. Reigns night two for example?


Does anyone care about that shit, though? I like Lesnar and Reigns but you have AJ, Rollins, and even Lashley and Drew over on SD being suffocated by that fucking Happy Corbin shit. Then people say no one draws when those guys can easily be booked like stars and draw.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lesnar vs. Lashley on Night One. Lesnar vs. Reigns on Night Two at Wrestlemania. Seems like the likely setup. Bobby was never beaten


This seems entirely possible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ok, that was a bad ‘special’

1/5

But made 2/5 because Brock v Theory 5 min was fun and funny

rest was not enjoyable

who looked like they had potential?

bianca, naomi, drew

who looked like chumps?

Lashley, Goldberg, Rollis, Styles, Rhonda, charlotte, riddle

who looked like a star?

reigns, brock


----------



## toontownman

Erik. said:


> I haven't watched since Wrestlemania became two nights - but couldn't it be possible that someone does double duty here?
> 
> Lesnar vs. Lashley night one and Lesnar vs. Reigns night two for example?


Nah. That would lead to advantage/excuses. It's been built so long it has to be a level playing field going into the mania match.

I do hope Bobby gets added though and wins.

The card promised a better show than it was but it was fine. 6.5/10 show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lesnar vs. Lashley on Night One. Lesnar vs. Reigns on Night Two at Wrestlemania. Seems like the likely setup. Bobby was never beaten



Ronda and Charlotte go last night 1.


----------



## Ordar

Winners:
WWE finances,
Becky and Lita
Brock

Losers
All WWE fans
WWE main roster, especially raw
Smackdown womens division
Viking Raiders

special mention to Ronda and Charlotte for creating negative interest in their WM which already had zero interest


----------



## BragicTronson

Erik. said:


> I haven't watched since Wrestlemania became two nights - but couldn't it be possible that someone does double duty here?
> 
> Lesnar vs. Lashley night one and Lesnar vs. Reigns night two for example?



You would have to turn that around, since champ vs champ will happen. No point to have a match on the 1st night, that might cancel champ vs champ


----------



## FrankieDs316

Kishido said:


> So not a single damn surprise... Boring


not every show can have surprises.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

God Movement said:


> It's obvious that they didn't want Lashley to be pinned at all. They're protecting him


nothing about that was protecting

it was a weaker exit than a pin


----------



## Kishido

So why the fuck did they protect Lashley wit a stupid shit like that if he lost the title after all?


----------



## bmack086

“I wonder why we don’t have any guys that are relevant outside of Brock & Roman??”

WWE: feeds everyone on the roster to Roman and Brock, and making everyone look like JV players to the latter. 

Brock is probably my favorite on the roster, and I’m fine with Roman, too. But, it’s beyond absurd. The last 3 PLEs have been trash.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

No interest in seeing Lashley face Lesnar again until after this Lesnar/Reigns shit is dealt with. Hopefully they save a second Lesnar/Lashley rematch for Summerslam or later.


----------



## ThirdMan

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> 500 bucks won for Lesnar winning like I knew he was going to.


Are you joking about the amount? Because I thought fans weren't permitted to bet more than $50 on a pre-determined sport.


----------



## P Thriller

There are other ways to build to Lesnar vs. Reigns without making some of your top stars look like complete fodder. 

So this company is obviously high on Riddle, to the point where they considered him winning the Rumble. So why would they think it is ok to make him look completely useless and expendable by Brock Lesnar? They are seriously clueless when it comes to building up anybody outside of like 2 or 3 people.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BragicTronson said:


> You would have to turn that around, since champ vs champ will happen. No point to have a match on the 1st night, that might cancel champ vs champ



It would be winner advances to get Roman. A couple things though.

It can't really go last on night 1 because it's insanely see through.

Why would Brock kayfabe agree to such a thing?


----------



## Chelsea

What a borefest. That main event was basically the 2020 EC when Shayna eliminated everyone.


----------



## Erik.

Lyynch said:


> Does anyone care about that shit, though? I like Lesnar and Reigns but you have AJ, Rollins, and even Lashley and Drew over on SD being suffocated by that fucking Happy Corbin shit. Then people say no one draws when those guys can easily be booked like stars and draw.


It certainly isn't going to make me watch.

I haven't watched Wrestlemania in about 4 years or so - which growing up I would have thought would be unheard of.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Can anyone here tell the results

I woke up late


----------



## ThirdMan

RainmakerV2 said:


> It would be winner advances to get Roman. A couple things though.
> 
> It can't really go last on night 1 because it's insanely see through.
> 
> Why would Brock kayfabe agree to such a thing?


If they were to do Brock vs Lashley, it would probably open Night 1.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This entire event was the shits, so many dumb things happened.


----------



## rich110991

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can anyone here tell the results
> 
> I woke up late


You could just guess them and you won’t have to suffer watching it


----------



## FrankieDs316

Brock is suppose to be on another level of his own. People getting beat by Lesnar the way they did doesnt hurt them


----------



## RainmakerV2

ThirdMan said:


> If they were to do Brock vs Lashley, it would probably open Night 1.


But Brock agrees to this kayfabe why? Just for pride? I mean I guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can anyone here tell the results
> 
> I woke up late


brock and reigns won

everybody else including the viewers lost


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Catalanotto said:


> This entire event was the shits, so many dumb things happened.


Guess that was the "twists" and "turns" they were going for. You expected a good show, here's a garbage show instead! 😂


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL, no one gives a flying fuck about Boring Bobby. They threw him a bone and he'll never be a World Champion again.


----------



## fabi1982

I was sports entertained like crazy, call me a casual fan, but I am hyped fot WM!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

P Thriller said:


> There are other ways to build to Lesnar vs. Reigns without making some of your top stars look like complete fodder.
> 
> So this company is obviously high on Riddle, to the point where they considered him winning the Rumble. So why would they think it is ok to make him look completely useless and expendable by Brock Lesnar? They are seriously clueless when it comes to building up anybody outside of like 2 or 3 people.


Never mind that they took Rollins, a guy who’s basically the #2 full time guy in the company, who just beat Reigns at the Rumble, and completely jobbed him out like he was a local talent as soon as Lesnar got in there.

I’ll say once again, nobody matters. They need to bring in a whole new crop of talent and build things from scratch at this point. Reigns is going to beat Lesnar at Mania and then we’re basically back to square one.


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> This entire event was the shits, so many dumb things happened.


Roman, Bianca, Ronda and Naomi, Drew, and Becky winning all made perfect sense. Outside of Brock beating the other guys too quickly, the actual booking of the winners was fine.


----------



## Neverbowdown247

ThirdMan said:


> Roman, Bianca, Ronda and Naomi, Drew, and Becky winning all made perfect sense. Outside of Brock beating the other guys too quickly, the actual booking of the winners was fine.


It was basically a glorified house show.


----------



## ThirdMan

RainmakerV2 said:


> But Brock agrees to this kayfabe why? Just for pride? I mean I guess.


Yeah, Brock would want to leave no doubt about his dominance.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> brock and reigns won
> 
> everybody else including the viewers lost


🤣🤣🤣 killed it


----------



## Ordar

They badly need to do a Becky Bianca double turn at mania.
They badly need to add someone with some talent to Charlotte Ronda. Can we get Rhea in there somehow…


----------



## MIZizAwesome

No one's ever happy damn. 

Solid ppv especially Reigns for choking out Goldberg,Becky vs Lita & Mens Chamber. Enjoyed those


----------



## thorwold

The one thing you can say for that show is they did a tremendous job building up Brock and Roman, and effectively continue to protect Bobby for reasons that make minimal sense.

Everything/everyone else? Expendable


----------



## Shaun_27

They are not going to "spoil" the story of Brock vs Roman, title vs title, in the main event of the most stupendous Wreslemtnia ever by including Bobby Lashley for a bit-part role on night 1. There is literally no reason to do it. This has been the plan for years.


----------



## zodiacF5

FrankieDs316 said:


> Brock is suppose to be on another level of his own. People getting beat by Lesnar the way they did doesnt hurt them


Agree, some idiots won't understand, it's OK for 5th grade teenager like Darby Allin beat People like Brian Cage it's believable they said, but when Brock beat someone, suddenly it's become "Fodder" "Useless" SMH


----------



## Neverbowdown247

Shaun_27 said:


> They are not going to "spoil" the story of Brock vs Roman, title vs title, in the main event of the most stupendous Wreslemtnia ever by including Bobby Lashley for a bit-part role on night 1. There is literally no reason to do it. This has been the plan for years.


Wonder if this means the brand split is ending ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> I was sports entertained like crazy, call me a casual fan, but I am hyped fot WM!!


dude - i would love to get your match ratings for that PPV


----------



## ThirdMan

Shaun_27 said:


> They are not going to "spoil" the story of Brock vs Roman, title vs title, in the main event of the most stupendous Wreslemtnia ever by including Bobby Lashley for a bit-part role on night 1. There is literally no reason to do it. This has been the plan for years.


They've got to sell two nights worth of tickets in a big venue, and I can't imagine Bobby not having something to say about Brock on Monday. NOW, MAYBE Brock will finally work a match on free TV against Lashley, to assert his dominance, if they want to pop a rating. That's certainly within the realm of possibility, with six weeks to go until Mania.


----------



## Shaun_27

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Wonder if this means the brand split is ending ?


It won't be unification. Roman or Brock will be double champ for a few months I imagine.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well of course they push the same people again & again


----------



## Goku

MIZizAwesome said:


> No one's ever happy damn.


I'm happy. Could be because I didn't watch the show and instead managed to get some pending work done.

Good decisions all around.


----------



## somerandomfan

FrankieDs316 said:


> Brock is suppose to be on another level of his own. People getting beat by Lesnar the way they did doesnt hurt them


The only person who would have been hurt long term by getting beaten by Lesnar like that would have been Lashley, and they took him out of it so that wouldn't happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No way around it. That EC match was damaging. And like most Brock matches like that, not even any good. A complete waste of everyone's time and we have another shit WM main event to look forward to.


----------



## FringeDweller

I'll rather take two Alpha males like Lesnar and Reigns going at it for the richest prize in the business.. Than all the diva matches, woman's title matches, and all the rest of the awful men's roster. 

Reigns and Lesnar are the only stars in wrestling and that's the biggest match in quite some time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

^And years of booking like tonight’s is why people think this way.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I look forward to seeing Cody on NXT Level Up on Friday.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Nice to see how they sacrificed their whole roster for the Roman vs Lesnar feud. No wonder they only sold 40k so far. 

Mediocre show overall.
If Disney ever buys WWE i expect the shows like this. All smile, no heat.


----------



## Jbardo37

Title v title just like anyone with a brain predicted. Why? Because Reigns and Brock are the only 2 people that matter as wwe haven't built a star in a long ass time.


----------



## ThirdMan

VitoCorleoneX said:


> No wonder they only sold 40k so far.


They're apparently approaching 60K, according to WrestleTix on Twitter. We'll see what happens when they announce Austin's first match in 19 years.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - i would love to get your match ratings for that PPV


As a casual fan I dont do match ratings, I was just entertained, this should be enough  but I loved the Becky match, Ronda match was good as well. Womes chamber was very good, mens chamber was good. Drew match was fun, only „match“ not making me happy was the tag match.


----------



## Stargasm

Lmao WWE is such a fucking shitshow of awfulness. 

Reigns/Lesnar title vs title is beyond stupid. Can't believe people still willingly watch this garbage.


----------



## arch.unleash

So Brock Lesnar won the Royal Rumble and the WWE Title, TWICE, in a span of 50 days? This is the most horrifying thing I've ever seen in wrestling. Thank you god for guiding me to not watch this shit.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Nobody was hurt tonight because Its Brock Fucking Lesnar. It like getting beat by the undertaker in his prime


----------



## FringeDweller

Stargasm said:


> Lmao WWE is such a fucking shitshow of awfulness.
> 
> Reigns/Lesnar title vs title is beyond stupid. Can't believe people still willingly watch this garbage.


This is the biggest wrestling match in quite some time. Bigger than Reigns vs Cena. Nothing else in wrestling comes close to the level of these two. And i actually like Moxley and Bryan from AEW. But they can only dream to have as big of a match as this one. 

The only fucking shitshow of awfulness will be the divas matches like on every show, and that joke of a mainevent featuring the divas from WM35.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495136488643829765


----------



## Stargasm

FringeDweller said:


> This is the biggest wrestling match in quite some time. Bigger than Reigns vs Cena. Nothing else in wrestling comes close to the level of these two. And i actually like Moxley and Bryan from AEW. But they can only dream to have as big of a match as this one.
> 
> The only fucking shitshow of awfulness will be the divas matches like on every show, and that joke of a mainevent featuring the divas from WM35.


Lmao we've seen this exact match MULTIPLE times already, including at previous Wrestlemanias. Title vs Titles adds nothing, tbh, especially when it's clear Roman is winning.

WWE clearly doesn't give a shit about anyone other than Lesnar & Reigns...which is funny when you think about it, because WWE marks keep watching despite the quality tanking.


----------



## FringeDweller

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495136488643829765


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Lesnar/Reigns #69 isn’t a big match. It’s a match that they’re trying to force as one at this point by making everything else look bad in comparison.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar has happened many times before. They needed this match to be title for title because they want this Brock vs Reigns match to feel like the biggest ever. They should make this and hype this as the last time these guys will ever face each other


----------



## Goku

Remember when Lesnar said, "figure out how to get over?"

What he failed to add was, "So I can beat your ass and get that heat on me-- I mean Roman"


----------



## FringeDweller

Stargasm said:


> Lmao we've seen this exact match MULTIPLE times already, including at previous Wrestlemanias. Title vs Titles adds nothing, tbh, especially when it's clear Roman is winning.
> 
> WWE clearly doesn't give a shit about anyone other than Lesnar & Reigns...which is funny when you think about it, because WWE marks keep watching despite the quality tanking.


I agree with the quality tanking/being shit but that can be attributed to a whole lot of factors like multiple woman's matches on shows no one wants to see, washed up has been like Goldberg, celebrity nonsense like that Jackass guy, Bad bunny... And so on. 

Lesnar vs Reigns might have happened a few times before but how does it make any less of a big match than Rock vs Austin 3 ? 

It's going to be a helluva match. 

Also the WWE actually does give a shit about the woman's titles and matches, and yet it's futile because women aren't draws. 

The WWE only doesn't give a shit when it comes to the rest of the male roster and that sucks. 

They should be building up Chad Gable, Ali, Sami Zayn and others.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495136488643829765


Seth losing it lol.

Really there would’ve been a good case to make for him joining Reigns and Lesnar and making the match somewhat interesting… if they didn’t just have Lesnar completely destroy him.


----------



## Goku

FringeDweller said:


> Lesnar vs Reigns might have happened a few times before but how does it make any less of a big match than Rock vs Austin 3 ?


You're kidding.


----------



## FringeDweller

Goku said:


> You're kidding.


I'm not. 🤨🤨


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Goku said:


> You're kidding.


I think he is. Rock and Austin are arguably the two biggest names in wrestling history. Their THIRD match, without a title, is far bigger than a current Lesnar/Reigns match even if they never fought each other.

Rock and Austin were two mega stars.

Lesnar is a big star, but Reigns is simply a supremely protected guy. There’s no comparison.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

ThirdMan said:


> They're apparently approaching 60K, according to WrestleTix on Twitter. We'll see what happens when they announce Austin's first match in 19 years.


What if they dont do it? 
Which 50+ year old legend not named Austin can they announce to get to the 100k?


----------



## fabi1982

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495136488643829765


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## FrankieDs316

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Seth losing it lol.


lol he’s not losing anything. He’s just staying in character


----------



## ThirdMan

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What if they dont do it?
> Which 50+ year old legend not named Austin can they announce to get to the 100k?


They don't need to get to 100K. It'll probably just settle in at just over 70K by the time the show starts (comped tickets included).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

FrankieDs316 said:


> lol he’s not losing anything. He’s just staying in character


LMAO that’s not what I meant.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Didn’t mind some of the show, but it wasn’t nowhere near as good as the last Saudi show which was Crown Jewel last year.


----------



## Goku

FringeDweller said:


> I'm not. 🤨🤨


you are


----------



## ThirdMan

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Didn’t mind some of the show, but it wasn’t nowhere near as good as the last Saudi show which was Crown Jewel last year.


That's kind of the side-effect of putting many of your top male and female stars in multi-person matches. You get a fair amount of filler outside of that. It usually happens with the Chamber, Rumble and MitB PPVs.


----------



## Stellar

Becky vs. Lita was my favorite match of the whole event.

Brock winning, it's whatever. Doesn't bother me anymore. I am numb to it now I think. Plus after seeing that conversation with McAfee I really don't want to be negative of him now. They only took the title off of him before so that they could have "a big title change" at EC. It's what WWE does.

Was nice to see Alexa back.

Overall the whole event didn't convince me to watch RAW and Smackdown going forward. I feel like there isn't a need to. A lot of the matches are set for Mania (others are easy to see what they will be) and WWE will be filler until then. Just wait until WrestleMania at this point.


----------



## Not Lying

FrankieDs316 said:


> Nobody was hurt tonight because Its Brock Fucking Lesnar. It like getting beat by the undertaker in his prime


Lmao. Good to know how the most toxic and short-sighted wrestling fans think 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ThirdMan said:


> Roman, Bianca, Ronda and Naomi, Drew, and Becky winning all made perfect sense. Outside of Brock beating the other guys too quickly, the actual booking of the winners was fine.


I don’t have any issues with the winners, just thought some things were stupid, like the Viking raiders don’t even make it to the ring and get sacked in seconds…..I’m not a fan of either team, but, at least make it a match, do something with it, that was such a waste of time. If they couldn’t think of anything to do for that match, just don’t have it.

The men’s chamber match was just fairly lame with only Brock doing the majority of the work, and getting Lashley out of the picture that way was weak. Terrible way to pass on the title. I don’t think he had one of the best runs of all time, but, terrible way to end it.

Women’s chamber match had a few times where the timing was bad, like you could see them just standing there and anticipating the next move, just a few moments that weren’t a huge deal, you’d just think they’d have better work than that as they’ve all been in the business a long time.

Wasn’t a fan of one armed Rousey stipulation, just a personal opinion, it was boring and not necessary.


Reigns/Goldberg match was as mediocre as expected, but, still, that ending sucked ass.

Perhaps small things for other people, just a small list of things I personally didn’t care for and thought they could for.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lmao. Good to know how the most toxic and short-sighted wrestling fans think 😂


I mean, you're the one who's name-calling. Who's "toxic" again?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> As a casual fan I dont do match ratings, I was just entertained, this should be enough  but I loved the Becky match, Ronda match was good as well. Womes chamber was very good, mens chamber was good. Drew match was fun, only „match“ not making me happy was the tag match.


very true - if you were entertained, then that is all that matters


----------



## Not Lying

ThirdMan said:


> I mean, you're the one who's name-calling. Who's "toxic" again?


If name-calling is calling is like it is, then call me Arsenic.


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t have any issues with the winners, just thought some things were stupid, like the Viking raiders don’t even make it to the ring and get sacked in seconds…..I’m not a fan of either team, but, at least make it a match, do something with it, that was such a waste of time. If they couldn’t think of anything to do for that match, just don’t have it.
> 
> The men’s chamber match was just fairly lame with only Brock doing the majority of the work, and getting Lashley out of the picture that way was weak. Terrible way to pass on the title. I don’t think he had one of the best runs of all time, but, terrible way to end it.
> 
> Women’s chamber match had a few times where the timing was bad, like you could see them just standing there and anticipating the next move, just a few moments that weren’t a huge deal, you’d just think they’d have better work than that as they’ve all been in the business a long time.
> 
> Wasn’t a fan of one armed Rousey stipulation, just a personal opinion, it was boring and not necessary.
> 
> 
> Reigns/Goldberg match was as mediocre as expected, but, still, that ending sucked ass.
> 
> Perhaps small things for other people, just a small list of things I personally didn’t care for and thought they could for.


I can't begin to care about The Viking Raiders, so I was cool with that match being scrapped, so as to bring the PLE in at a reasonable time.

Didn't mind the overall men's Chamber match, but agree on how they took Lashley out, and Brock eliminating people too quickly (rather than having people at least gang-up on him for a bit).

I thought the Women's Chamber was well-worked overall, with the only notable miscue (that I noticed) being Liv getting her leg hung up on the top-rope just before eliminating Piper (I hope Liv's leg is OK).

I agree that Reigns/Goldberg would've been better with a quicker pace and a more impactful finish. But choking Goldberg out like that really puts over Reigns strong going into Mania, and really puts over the guillotine finish.

Also agree that they shouldn't have done that stip, because it hurt the match, and risked injuring Ronda's arm going into Mania.

I thought it was a middle-of-the-road PLE overall, but I expected that going in.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> very true - if you were entertained, then that is all that matters


I never watched wrestling by star ratings, as long as I have fun I am happy. So I like a Young Bucks PWG match as much as Becky/Lita and this doesnt need any star rating


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> I never watched wrestling by star ratings, as long as I have fun I am happy. So I like a Young Bucks PWG match as much as Becky/Lita and this doesnt need any star rating


i always rate stars - but i always say ‘star rating is based on my enjoyment’

cause in the end, my enjoyment is the thing i am most invested in


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Didn’t mind some of the show, but it wasn’t nowhere near as good as the last Saudi show which was Crown Jewel last year.


Yeah. Crown Jewel was literally good from start to finish. This show never really got off the ground.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lmao. Good to know how the most toxic and short-sighted wrestling fans think 😂


You know I’m right


----------



## ThirdMan

I will say that I'm sort of glad that they're actually protecting Brock's finisher these days, and hope they don't revert back to finisher-spamming at this Mania, because that Mania 34 main-event was ridiculous in that regard (took, I believe, SIX F5s to put Roman down).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't know why people are expecting different at this point. Just like the people who were hyped for the Brock/Lashley match only to be supremely disappointed by how much that match sucked.

Its's gonna happen...again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ThirdMan said:


> I can't begin to care about The Viking Raiders, so I was cool with that match being scrapped, so as to bring the PLE in at a reasonable time.
> 
> Didn't mind the overall men's Chamber match, but agree on how they took Lashley out, and Brock eliminating people too quickly (rather than having people at least gang-up on him for a bit).
> 
> I thought the Women's Chamber was well-worked overall, with the only notable miscue (that I noticed) being Liv getting her leg hung up on the top-rope just before eliminating Piper (I hope Liv's leg is OK).
> 
> I agree that Reigns/Goldberg would've been better with a quicker pace and a more impactful finish. But choking Goldberg out like that really puts over Reigns strong going into Mania, and really puts over the guillotine finish.
> 
> Also agree that they shouldn't have done that stip, because it hurt the match, and risked injuring Ronda's arm going into Mania.
> 
> I thought it was a middle-of-the-road PLE overall, but I expected that going in.


With you on not caring about the Raiders, I just wish they would at least make a match out of these things instead of just garbage like bottom of the ramp getting beat down before even removing their costumes, it’s just a waste of time and I’d rather not have the match booked to happen at all if that’s how they’re gonna do it.

There was a moment with Alexa when she was going towards the turnbuckle (I forget who was there now, I think Liv) and she moved slower like it was a rehearsal, it looked amateur. I was ok with Liv’s boot being caught, shit happens, nice of Doudrop to help her out lol

Bianca and Rhea’s “friendly” time was meh, did get a laugh out of Alexa’s skirt repeatedly falling over Rhea’s face, it just looked bad to me altogether because Rhea struggled a bit to keep Alexa up while trying to get the skirt of her face.

Sometimes, I just knitpick stuff that doesn’t matter much as a whole lol

There was one moment in Charlotte’s match where she stood there for a few seconds anticipating the next move as well.


----------



## grecefar

I watched because I was looking foward to roman vs goldberg and the elimination chamber.

In the end the best match for me was becky vs lita.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Crown Jewel crowd was also much better than the crowd at today's show. You'd expect a big pop after Bianca won today. But instead, you got a few boos (not many, but some that could be heard) and then complete and utter silence. And the Women's EC match was actually decent, so it's not like they were reacting to a bad or boring match.

It just felt very forced, as did the entire Brock appearance in the EC match. CJ was much better booked.


----------



## Not Lying

FrankieDs316 said:


> You know I’m right


You are so wrong and if you don't realize it by now you're too far gone. 
Enjoy watching a bunch of jabronis knowing they're always competing for #3 at best and aren't in the same universe as #1 or #2.


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> Sometimes, I just knitpick stuff that doesn’t matter much as a whole lol
> 
> There was one moment in Charlotte’s match where she stood there for a few seconds anticipating the next move as well.


They just didn't need to add the Usos/Raiders match to the card. Especially given that they were shooting for a three-hour runtime on the show.

Alexa's been away from the ring for a while, and probably hasn't worked much with Liv, so it certainly wouldn't surprise me if they had a timing issue, but I didn't notice it. Generally, I thought Alexa looked pretty good in there, given the layoff.

Can't do much about Rhea's issue with Alexa's gear, but it'll make a good meme! Heh.


----------



## RLT1981

Showstopper said:


> The Crown Jewel crowd was also much better than the crowd at today's show. You'd expect a big pop after Bianca won today. But instead, you got a few boos (not many, but some that could be heard) and then complete and utter silence. And the Women's EC match was actually decent, so it's not like they were reacting to a bad or boring match.
> 
> It just felt very forced, as did the entire Brock appearance in the EC match. CJ was much better booked.


yes I hate crowds today in the us they try to be cool and get there stupid chants over.

I wish crowds would go back to the way it use to be and just be fans instead of fantasy bookers.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Worst PPV of the year, pure shit through and through


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Definition of Technician said:


> You are so wrong and if you don't realize it by now you're too far gone.
> Enjoy watching a bunch of jabronis knowing they're always competing for #3 at best and aren't in the same universe as #1 or #2.


im going to enjoy watching because I know great long term story telling when I see it. You dont have to watch. Im really looking forward to wm


----------



## Not Lying

FrankieDs316 said:


> im going to enjoy watching because I know great long term story telling when I see it. You dont have to watch. Im really looking forward to wm




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495136488643829765


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495136488643829765


Truth hurts. You dont have to watch


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> im going to enjoy watching because I know great long term story telling when I see it. You dont have to watch. Im really looking forward to wm


By all means, just enjoy what you enjoy, man.  

These shows, 90% of the time, are neither fantastic nor terrible. It's usually something in the middle. Wrestling ain't high art, no matter which company we're talking about. We can enjoy the silly live spectacle of it on whatever level we want, or just endlessly bitch about it. To me, it's more fun to operate in the former category, while casually acknowledging (or joking about), but not dwelling on, the perceived negatives. It's just wrestling, and shouldn't be taken that seriously.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Well done WWE for making it officially impossible to give a shit about any of your talent because you've gone literally out of your way to demonstrate that all of them are afterthoughts compared to Reigns and Lesnar. Bravo, I'm sure this won't bite you in the arse down the line.

On the other hand, I was kind of amazed that not only did they let Theory be the last man standing against Lesnar, he actually got in some offence on Lesnar. I'm surprised. Doesn't make up for the monstrous shitshow that was the rest of the show, but I love me some Austin Theory so I'm okay with him getting a fun spectacle spotlight at the very least.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

arch.unleash said:


> So Brock Lesnar won the Royal Rumble and the WWE Title, TWICE, in a span of 50 days? This is the most horrifying thing I've ever seen in wrestling. Thank you god for guiding me to not watch this shit.


But here you are lmao


----------



## Zapato

I hate this cameramen in the ring idea they are going with. Dunn’s obsession with the cuts are bad enough as it is, with this now you can barely even follow what is going on.

Teasing Cody potentially coming in as Miz’s partner is hilarious. I would think they won’t go with that though, god knows who would go with Miz though. Can’t think of anyone waiting to return or be promoted up that clicks.

Before the women came out I was thinking it would make sense to give them all the body suits like Bianca had and pretty much wears anyway, better than covering them in tee shirts like they before but I guess they did have short notice those times. So to see them actually do that was much better presentation wise. I know they are getting paid a megaton, blood money, sport washing etc but kudos to them getting so many women on the show. From not thinking they’d get one match on there, it’s progress. In general terms for any other companies that go over. I was wondering too if any of them would consider keeping the attire, like Doudrop?

I’m not really sure what most expected, I guess Crown Jewel set the expectations too high as that was good but this always just felt filler. The things I expected to be meh on were better than I expected, like Brock‘s demolition and the good spots with Theory with Austin even getting offence on him. Goldberg/Reigns was better than I expected (very low expectations). The women’s chamber was pretty decent. Becky/Lita was good. Still not great and handy to watch later to have the fast forward, but it was inoffensive.

No random things like that judo guy last time for the home crowd. I felt for them too with them thinking Taker was there. Almost reminded me if I think the first one they did, where they asked for Yokosuka.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Mods just let the AEW marks run wild over here. smh


----------



## ThirdMan

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Mods just let the AEW marks run wild over here. smh


I have over 450 people on this board set to Ignore, and the list keeps growing. 

(I'm not referring to you, to be clear.)


----------



## deadcool

Can we talk about that nasty botch that Madcap Moss took from Drew McIntyre?

He literally felt on his head and jolted his neck and spine. I cringed when I saw that. I really hope that guy is ok.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Reservoir Angel said:


> Well done WWE for making it officially impossible to give a shit about any of your talent because you've gone literally out of your way to demonstrate that all of them are afterthoughts compared to Reigns and Lesnar. Bravo, I'm sure this won't bite you in the arse down the line.
> 
> On the other hand, I was kind of amazed that not only did they let Theory be the last man standing against Lesnar, he actually got in some offence on Lesnar. I'm surprised. Doesn't make up for the monstrous shitshow that was the rest of the show, but I love me some Austin Theory so I'm okay with him getting a fun spectacle spotlight at the very least.


Once they poorly got rid of Lashley, I wasn’t surprised Theory was one of the last men standing with how high on him Vince is, I definitely would be if both Lesnar and Lashley got to participate, but, I completely agree with your surprise on letting him get some offence, I thought they’d just let Lesnar destroy everyone and leave.

@BestInTheWorld312 we aren’t going to tell people “don’t post here” just because they don’t like the product. They’re free to complain about it, like WWE fans are free to complain about AEW. It’s not a bannable offence to hate it, I just question why they watch it if they think it’s so horrible and they dislike anything and everything WWE has to offer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

People aren't happy:


----------



## deadcool

Showstopper said:


> People aren't happy:


Is the 1.82 rating out of 5 or 10?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

deadcool said:


> Is the 1.82 rating out of 5 or 10?


10.


----------



## deadcool

Showstopper said:


> 10.


O, then I think 1.82 rating is very generous. IMO, the rating should be 0.5/10.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

God Movement said:


> Jesus he buried rollins.


Everyone got the shovel


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> People aren't happy:


To be expected. Folks are extra whiny around Mania time when their favourites aren't positioned at the top of the card. Hyperbole, as always.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> To be expected. Folks are extra whiney around Mania time when their favourites aren't positioned at the top of the card. Hyperbole, as always.


Wholefully deserved. We love to see it. Hope you're getting paid by WWE, bro.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Wholefully deserved. We love to see it. Hope you're getting paid by WWE, bro.


Because I think the PLE was more of a 5 or 6? Damn, I'm not getting paid enough, it would seem.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495147587057250306


----------



## P Thriller

Ordar said:


> They badly need to do a Becky Bianca double turn at mania.
> They badly need to add someone with some talent to Charlotte Ronda. Can we get Rhea in there somehow…


I think Baianca is way too popular at this point to turn heel. She's one of the few talented natural Babyface females that they have. Sasha is way better as a heel. Becky could go either way. Bayley, because of WWEs booking, is better as a heel. Nobody has ever liked Charlotte. Maybe a returning Asuka could be a top Babyface. I like Bianca in that role. 

My issue is with the Charlotte/Ronda match. Not a single person wanted to see that match except for people backstage. I hate when they book matches for themselves and not the audience. Every time someone needs a big match, they always throw them at Charlotte. I'll never understand the fascination with Charlotte. I think she is a great talent, but at no point in time has she ever been over or popular. You never see people wearing Charlotte merchandise. You never hear chants or anything for her. People just like to woo like her dad. But she has been handed everything since day one while people like Bayley and Sasha have to busy their ass and get the scraps.


----------



## rich110991

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495147587057250306


All style.. no substance unfortunately


----------



## rollinsnation91

Women's EC did way better and the women's division overall aspect on this PPV. AJ, Seth & Riddle deserves better.

Bobby Lashley was like a Hot potato champ which he def deserves more too and looks more like a champ than funny Lesnar.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> People aren't happy:


That rating is fucking hilarious 

They deserve that horrible number too.

Seriously, WWE just took a massive dump to anyone who isn't part of the fanbase of the current Universal Champion or Brock Lesnar. It's almost like you're getting punished for having the nerve to support any male wrestler who aren't those 2 men.

I'm telling you that the product would be *so* much better and MUCH more bearable without the current Universal Champion or Brock Lesnar around to stink up the show. The same goes for Goldberg too who should've fucked off in 2017.

Becky Lynch vs Lita was *easily *the bright spot of Elimination Chamber today. Becky has always been a great wrestler, and Lita put on what must've been the best match of her career. Lita STILL has it! She deserved that standing ovation too.

For the record, I just got finished watching Hiroshi Tanahashi vs SANADA moments ago (from this morning's NJPW event), and that ENTIRE match alone puts MOST of the Elimination Chamber ppv to shame.


----------



## deadcool

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Never mind that they took Rollins, a guy who’s basically the #2 full time guy in the company, who just beat Reigns at the Rumble, and completely jobbed him out like he was a local talent as soon as Lesnar got in there.
> 
> I’ll say once again, nobody matters. They need to bring in a whole new crop of talent and build things from scratch at this point. Reigns is going to beat Lesnar at Mania and then *we’re basically back to square one.*


Except that its not true. Lashley is still protected. This means that Lashley is going to job to Reigns after Lesnar.


----------



## REALCellWaters

Apparently there was a scary scene that happened at elimination chamber. Madcap Moss was dropped on his neck after a move was botched.

Somebody said it was Madcap who messed up the bump, not Drew's fault.

Madcap dodged a bullet. Maybe this will be a wakeup call to work safer. He could've been paralyzed.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Becky's a bump machine.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I only watched the Reigns vs Goldberg and Men's Chamber match and honestly enjoyed both of them. Lesnar dominating was fun and the spot with Theory was absolutely insane.

Lesnar vs Reigns should be good. Can't wait. The only two worth watching right now.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Teemu™ said:


> *I think Bianca might be the overall most attractive woman in WWE history*, to me. There's Elizabeth, though. But man, Bianca may take it. I'm a big fan in general. Just her promos kinda suck, sometimes she does okay.


You are a man of taste and culture.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Wasn't able to watch live. Watching now/ Lita Vs. Becky is on and decent so far, but this PPV is atrocious so far...


----------



## zodiacF5

DammitChrist said:


> That rating is fucking hilarious
> 
> They deserve that horrible number too.
> 
> Seriously, WWE just took a massive dump to anyone who isn't part of the fanbase of the current Universal Champion or Brock Lesnar. It's almost like you're getting punished for having the nerve to support any male wrestler who aren't those 2 men.
> 
> I'm telling you that the product would be *so* much better and MUCH more bearable without the current Universal Champion or Brock Lesnar around to stink up the show. The same goes for Goldberg too who should've fucked off in 2017.
> 
> Becky Lynch vs Lita was *easily *the bright spot of Elimination Chamber today. Becky has always been a great wrestler, and Lita put on what must've been the best match of her career. Lita STILL has it! She deserved that standing ovation too.
> 
> For the record, I just got finished watching Hiroshi Tanahashi vs SANADA moments ago (from this morning's NJPW event), and that ENTIRE match alone puts MOST of the Elimination Chamber ppv to shame.


Go watch AEW and stay there.


----------



## DammitChrist

zodiacF5 said:


> Go watch AEW and stay there.


Ooh, I think that I'll stay here too then.

Anyway, the horrible number on Cagematch rightfully speaks for itself.


----------



## rollinsnation91

Reigns vs GB was a spot monkey of their signature moves nothing special.
Men's EC match was poor execution and an obvious result.
I definitely enjoyed the women's matches a lot more. Rhea & Bianca did awesome. Doudrop/Rhea getting those chants than Nikki wasnt surprising.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bliss should have won.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Definition of Technician said:


> If name-calling is calling is like it is, then call me Arsenic.


You can say that it's a matter of "calling it like it is" but when you call someone or "toxic" for little reason other than they don't share your views on wrestling you are literally being "toxic".


----------



## Not Lying

Which Chamber wss worse? 

This year’s or the one where Braun beat everyone with a soft ass powerslam to then get beat by a spear from Reigns ?


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Worst Royal Rumble match ever last month, followed by worst chamber match this month. Mania will be a hoot!

Reigns v Brock + gimmicky/novelty shit + celebrity shit

Austin v Owens (strongly rumoured now) will at least provide a decent pop and a distraction.


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can say that it's a matter of "calling it like it is" but when you call someone or "toxic" for little reason other than they don't share your views on wrestling you are literally being "toxic".


There are many terribly toxic « fans » and they exist for a multitude of reasons 😉
It’s good to let them know 😁


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Goku said:


> I'm happy. Could be because I didn't watch the show and instead managed to get some pending work done.
> 
> Good decisions all around.


I watched it and I'm happy. I don't expect high art out of WWE it wasn't a great show but nothing that happened was particularly offensive. It was just very predictable. This close to Mania there isn't going to be a lot of "boat rocking" so it is what it is. Could they have avoided the "Brock destroys everybody" aspect of the men's chamber? Yeah, but everyone will be okay after it and Theory and Lesnar had an absurdly entertaining exchange to end the thing.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Goku said:


> You're kidding.





FringeDweller said:


> I agree with the quality tanking/being shit but that can be attributed to a whole lot of factors like multiple woman's matches on shows no one wants to see, washed up has been like Goldberg, celebrity nonsense like that Jackass guy, Bad bunny... And so on.
> 
> *Lesnar vs Reigns might have happened a few times before but how does it make any less of a big match than Rock vs Austin 3 *?
> 
> It's going to be a helluva match.
> 
> Also the WWE actually does give a shit about the woman's titles and matches, and yet it's futile because women aren't draws.
> 
> The WWE only doesn't give a shit when it comes to the rest of the male roster and that sucks.
> 
> They should be building up Chad Gable, Ali, Sami Zayn and others.


Rock vs Austin 3 wasn't a big deal. That's a key reason why that WM had one of their worst buyrates of that era. They tried to put a slick paint job on an old, beat up car. The fans didn't really care that much. It looks better in hindsight that it ended up being Austin's retirement match(for now anyways).


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Definition of Technician said:


> There are many terribly toxic « fans » and they exist for a multitude of reasons 😉
> It’s good to let them know 😁


Yep, but the worst are people who think that anybody who doesn't agree with them is "toxic" based on nothing but differing opinions.

This BS that any one group or type of fan is somehow better more important or more valid than other needs to fucking end.


----------



## Teemu™

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yep, but the worst are people who think that anybody who doesn't agree with them is "toxic" based on nothing but differing opinions.
> 
> This BS that any one group or type of fan is somehow better more important or more valid than other needs to fucking end.


Casuals are more important and valuable than smart marks.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Just now watching but I read the results already...I'm not happy about Brock winning because I HATE the special attraction booking he and Ronda get, also I think the Lashley injured story is phony, but I feel like they make the rest of the roster look like jobbers at the expense of said "special attractions" and no new ideas are coming out to make stars like TLC, MITB and even EC made

Otherwise most of the other results were expected, I'm looking forward to seeing Becky carry Lita through a great match because I didn't know Becky was capable of carrying someone until this current run she's having

I want Ruthless Agression back at this point


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bianca BelFlair is officially the new Charlotte.

Shes pushed to beat everyone and bury everyone regardless of the fact she doesn't need it, and some of these other women are better choices for the current feuds and storylines(Alexa, Rhea). She's already over just needs a heel turn and gimmick change. You hear the boos she had when Alexa, the one the fans wanted to win, was pinned by her?? Bianca has go home heat starting and she's going to get booed against Lynch too. No one outside of her core fanbase is going to get behind her childish hair twirling, skipping, crying after she wins a match...it isn't relatable. Where's 2019 NXT wargames Belair intensity and persona?

She had her rematch against Becky last fall and lost, she shouldn't be getting another program with her. Only thing I look forward to potentially is Becky doing some underhanded heel shit and cutting off BelFlairs ponytail.


----------



## Teemu™

otbr87 said:


> Bianca BelFlair is officially the new Charlotte.
> 
> Shes pushed to beat everyone and bury everyone regardless of the fact she doesn't need it, and some of these other women are better choices for the current feuds and storylines(Alexa, Rhea). She's already over just needs a heel turn and gimmick change. You hear the boos she had when Alexa, the one the fans wanted to win, was pinned by her?? Bianca has go home heat starting and she's going to get booed against Lynch too. No one outside of her core fanbase is going to get behind her childish hair twirling, skipping, crying after she wins a match...it isn't relatable. Where's 2019 NXT wargames Belair intensity and persona?
> 
> She had her rematch against Becky last fall and lost, she shouldn't be getting another program with her. Only thing I look forward to potentially is Becky doing some underhanded heel shit and cutting off BelFlairs ponytail.


I love Bianca, but I do agree that a heel turn would be tremendous. The gimmick already is kind of a heel gimmick, honestly. It's how I felt about Sasha's Legit Boss stuff when she first popped up on the main roster as a babyface. The character is a much more natural heel. Same with Bianca.

But when it comes to Bianca, I'm biased because I just want Bianca on my TV consistently lol.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Teemu™ said:


> I love Bianca, but I do agree that a heel turn would be tremendous. The gimmick already is kind of a heel gimmick, honestly. It's how I felt about Sasha's Legit Boss stuff when she first popped up on the main roster as a babyface. The character is a much more natural heel. Same with Bianca.
> 
> But when it comes to Bianca, I'm biased because I just want Bianca on my TV consistently lol.


I respect that because I like Bianca too...well...I did. She's go home heat with me at this point, it's been building since they gave her a rematch on Raw against Lynch and she lost. I have no interest in this feud again and it seems the general consensus feels that way. I can't stand Sasha as a performer on any level (the worst), I don't like Charlotte anymore as a performer since she's become lazy post-2017, and she's always been overrated and a bad attitude backstage but Bianca is talented and badass but wtf are they doing to her? Have you seen her attitude and persona in the NXT 2019 wargames feud?(Rhea as well in that was amazing) _THAT_ is how Bianca should be booked whether she's heel like she was then, or not. Her attire needs a complete overhaul too and the ponytail cut. It would freshen her up and make her a million bucks as a star. It's funny cause Vince always ruins great NXT characters when they come up to the main roster like he did with Kross, Lee, Shotzi, etc but Belair is one that didn't get the much needed change. I like her and respect her talent, but I don't want to see her again until she goes away and learns a new hold coming back with a fresh coat of paint. It made zero sense to book her against Becky anyways as their business ended when she failed to recapture the strap last fall on the rematch.


----------



## Teemu™

otbr87 said:


> I respect that because I like Bianca too...well...I did. She's go home heat with me at this point, it's been building since they gave her a rematch on Raw against Lynch and she lost. I have no interest in this feud again and it seems the general consensus feels that way. I can't stand Sasha as a performer on any level (the worst), I don't like Charlotte anymore as a performer since she's become lazy post-2017, and she's always been overrated and a bad attitude backstage but Bianca is talented and badass but wtf are they doing to her? Have you seen her attitude and persona in the NXT 2019 wargames feud?(Rhea as well in that was amazing) _THAT_ is how Bianca should be booked whether she's heel like she was then, or not. Her attire needs a complete overhaul too and the ponytail cut. It would freshen her up and make her a million bucks as a star. It's funny cause Vince always ruins great NXT characters when they come up to the main roster like he did with Kross, Lee, Shotzi, etc but Belair is one that didn't get the much needed change. I like her and respect her talent, but I don't want to see her again until she goes away and learns a new hold coming back with a fresh coat of paint. It made zero sense to book her against Becky anyways as their business ended when she failed to recapture the strap last fall on the rematch.


Yea, there definitely is a pretty low ceiling for where her gimmick can go as a babyface. And there's very little heat left in the Becky vs, Bianca issue, that is true. Hopefully, they can heat it back up in the six weeks they have, but I do feel what you said for sure.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Teemu™ said:


> Yea, there definitely is a pretty low ceiling for where her gimmick can go as a babyface. And there's very little heat left in the Becky vs, Bianca issue, that is true. Hopefully, they can heat it back up in the six weeks they have, but I do feel what you said for sure.


I thoroughly enjoyed Becky vs Bianca on Raw for Belairs rematch (it was miles better than anything Liv did with Becky afterwards), but I don't want to see it again in this context. Bianca could get over as a face I think but she has to come off as a badass with sass rather than as some 1980s cartoon era gimmick where she's saying stupid shit like "you don't even go here" like we're in junior high. The visual is awful too. Did you see the episode of Smackdown in late 2021 where Bianca put Becky and Sasha through the table with the KOD at the same time? She was firey on the mic before she did it, she was wearing all black and looked like a badass. Her facial expression after the KOD was great. Where is _that_ version of Bianca this whole time? I like her better heel, but that version of face Belair I can get behind.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

The F5 spot from the Chamber pod was sick af! Already knew Brock was walking out WWE Champion of course everyone did.

Alexa not getting her WM spot again....


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> I respect that because I like Bianca too...well...I did. *She's go home heat* with me at this point, it's been building since they gave her a rematch on Raw against Lynch and she lost. I have no interest in this feud again and it seems the general consensus feels that way. I can't stand Sasha as a performer on any level (the worst), I don't like Charlotte anymore as a performer since she's become lazy post-2017, and she's always been overrated and a bad attitude backstage but Bianca is talented and badass but wtf are they doing to her? Have you seen her attitude and persona in the NXT 2019 wargames feud?(Rhea as well in that was amazing) _THAT_ is how Bianca should be booked whether she's heel like she was then, or not. Her attire needs a complete overhaul too and the ponytail cut. It would freshen her up and make her a million bucks as a star. It's funny cause Vince always ruins great NXT characters when they come up to the main roster like he did with Kross, Lee, Shotzi, etc but Belair is one that didn't get the much needed change. I like her and respect her talent, but I don't want to see her again until she goes away and learns a new hold coming back with a fresh coat of paint. It made zero sense to book her against Becky anyways as their business ended when she failed to recapture the strap last fall on the rematch.


Disregarding everything else, why are you still saying that?

Nobody else calls it that way.

We call it "*go-away heat."*


----------



## Gwi1890

The women has to go full 😂🤣


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yep, but the worst are people who think that anybody who doesn't agree with them is "toxic" based on nothing but differing opinions.
> 
> This BS that any one group or type of fan is somehow better more important or more valid than other needs to fucking end.


😂😂 BOOOO HOOO cry me a river, of course some fans are toxic. You will be judged if you like eating shit whether you like it or not, whether you know it or not.

If you like Lesnar coming in and smashing every talent there is for the past 10 years, I will think a lot low shit of you, the least being that you’re a toxic piece of shit stuck in the past. Fuck your enjoyment as you shit on many others.


----------



## Teemu™

The Definition of Technician said:


> 😂😂 BOOOO HOOO cry me a river, of course some fans are toxic. You will be judged if you like eating shit whether you like it or not, whether you know it or not.
> 
> If you like Lesnar coming in and smashing every talent there is for the past 10 years, I will think a lot low shit of you, the least being that you’re a toxic piece of shit stuck in the past. Fuck your enjoyment as you shit on many others.


This is fair because that's exactly how I feel about the IWC/smarks/online/hardcore fans: fuck your enjoyment.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

This PPV was atrocious and way too predictable.


----------



## Not Lying

Teemu™ said:


> This is fair because that's exactly how I feel about the IWC/smarks/online/hardcore fans: fuck your enjoyment.


Of course it's fair. Fuck your enjoyment too and your complaints are less valid than ours cause you praise shit like this.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Definition of Technician said:


> 😂😂 BOOOO HOOO cry me a river, of course some fans are toxic. You will be judged if you like eating shit whether you like it or not, whether you know it or not.
> 
> If you like Lesnar coming in and smashing every talent there is for the past 10 years, I will think a lot low shit of you, the least being that you’re a toxic piece of shit stuck in the past. Fuck your enjoyment as you shit on many others.


I think the big issue is that you think that anyone who doesn't like what you like is somehow actively shitting on your enjoyment.


----------



## zkorejo

The whole point of EC: Brock vs Roman matters over everything. 

I thought WWE made that very clear at Rumble already. But they love hitting you over the head with it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Who the hell is Madcap Moss?


----------



## Rankles75

Seriously, can they give Becky a better finisher than the Manhandle Slam? Or at least get her to make it look less shitty. Took away from what was an enjoyable match for the most part.


----------



## ThirdMan

Rankles75 said:


> Seriously, can they give Becky a better finisher than the Manhandle Slam? Or at least get her to make it look less shitty. Took away from what was an enjoyable match for the most part.


A lot of that's on the person taking/selling it. If they don't jump enough, it won't look very good. The same applied for The Rock Bottom, and Undertaker and Kane's chokeslam (for instance, Hogan barely got off the ground when taking them).

That said, because Becky's so slim since coming back, a power move like that isn't great for her regardless, as it will rarely look that visually impactful.


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think the big issue is that you think that anyone who doesn't like what you like is somehow actively shitting on your enjoyment.


I think your big issue is interjecting when you don't know what you're talking about.
You can like what you like but don't be a smart-ass and claim what I just witnessed "doesn't damage anyone so it's ok to do it". Then, we have a problem because your rationality of liking something is Toxic when damage is done.


----------



## Brad Boyd

At this point they're undoubtedly letting Bianca go over Becky at mania. They already made the stupid mistake of Becky practically squashing her at Summerslam so they got to get rid of that stench. This PPV was mostly forgettable. What could've been a great mens EC match was if Brock wasn't involved squashing everyone. But this does make things interesting seeing that it's now title for title.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rankles75 said:


> Seriously, can they give Becky a better finisher than the Manhandle Slam? Or at least get her to make it look less shitty. Took away from what was an enjoyable match for the most part.


Becky should have been using the Stunner since the moment she became The Man. It looks good when she does it, she fits the comparisons to its most popular host from the Attitude Era and its better than letting Kevin Owen's botch it every time. Rock Bottom doesn't work with Becky's size or style, especially now with her stick figure.


----------



## Heath V

The best part of the show was Brock. There's Brock and then there's everybody else. He has a presence that cannot be touched, It's something you are born with not something you can learn. You either have it or you don't


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Ordar said:


> That PPV was truly horrible


What is this PPV nonsense, i thought they were called PLE's


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Well, I've only been watching PPVs on Peacock and maybe half a Smackdown once a month. This PPV got me back interested to watch. I thought most of the matches were excellently worked, the Women's Elimination chamber was great, and at least from not knowing the current stories I was surprised. I do read this forum so I'm aware who's feuding with whom, but not what the audience reception is.

I really like DouDrop. She's a good wrestler and hasn't fucked up a single opportunity, and is more than a safe worker - she's actively protecting her opponents! I thought Goldberg v Reigns was a good match. Ronda match was fun and Naomi got a lot of offense in to not be forgotten against Ronda. 

Not having a desired card for WrestleMania in my head helped me enjoy this PPV. But, I was really blown away by the actual wrestling (except a few spots ).


----------

